# Apple event: 3-7-2012



## Chris Blount

So it looks like the iPad 3 will get announced today along with a new Apple TV.

Should be interesting. 

Speculation?


----------



## Sixto

Haptic.
LTE.
Retina.
A5X (or A6), thinking A5X.
Apple TV 1080p.
3/16/2012 (next Friday).

Will be following the Engadget Blog mostly, it seemed the best last time.

Sold my iPad2 last week, all set for iPad3.


----------



## Chris Blount

Sixto said:


> all set for iPad3.


Me too. Will definitely get one and hand my iPad 2 down to my wife.


----------



## trdrjeff

Store is offline already for a makeover...I thought the latest rumor was just iPad HD announcement, not Apple TV?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

had this in the tablet thread but fig I'll just copy it here too then:

While today will be full of Apple news, im putting the Android favoritism part of me aside(at least try to) and will join in on this discussion...

This here sounds actually kinda cool...
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/4478...-at-ipad3-tech

heres a video of it from before...
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/01/s...products-antic

In other rumors for this new iPad they state they are actually making the jump to quad-core Apple A6 chip...

I have to say them moving to quad-core seems like its going to happen for this release if you listen to all the blogs and such. Personally I will be surprised if they make the jump to Quad right now as its just not their style. Usually they always do something and leave you wanting something more for the next upgrade. Also Quad would make them be semi-early adapters to that feature which typically isn't their style just like how they hold off LTE implementation for a little bit.

From what I've read their A5 chip was still at 45nm...I have two theories here of what will happen. (One of which will contradict what I said above lol)
1) Quad-core A6 chip thats 45nm based on same Cortex-A9 running at 1GHz roughly
2) dual-core AX chip thats 32nm(since thats what Samsung has worked on lately for their own instead of the 28nm), based on Cortex-A15 so running at speeds of 1.5-2GHz...

I would think that they would rather do option #2 as for the general public all they care about is core# for most part. and even though I would rather have the dual-core Cortex-A15 28nm chip over the quad 32nm Cortex-A9 most of the GP would not b/c they automatically think quad>dual no matter what. 
*Unless if they do the Quad Cortex-A9 based chip today and then go straight to quad-core Cortex-A15 based in next release.


----------



## Laxguy

What Sixto said.....:lol:

One half hour from now..... precisely 9:31:34 AM PST on Wednesday, March 7, 2012 we will know.


----------



## trdrjeff

Quad would help explain the battery life gains


----------



## Herdfan

trdrjeff said:


> Store is offline already for a makeover...I thought the latest rumor was just iPad HD announcement, not Apple TV?


Not the television, just the $99 ATV cube. Rumors are an upgrade to 1080p.

I will be hopefully getting an AT&T 64GB model. Although I might jump on a 32GB if available.

I had hope that the AT&T and Verizon models would be the same so I could switch back and forth if I wanted to, but it seems they will be different.


----------



## Steve

Also debating whether to go 32gb or 64gb. I doubt I'm going to be storing 1080p video on it, so will likely stick with 32, which was way more than enough on my iPad 2.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

trdrjeff said:


> Quad would help explain the battery life gains


BUT quad at Cortex-A9 42nm chip vs dual Cortex-A15 at 28nm chip the dual-core will win out battery wise more likely and even performance wise too.


----------



## trdrjeff

The Premium Apple gets for an addition 32GB of flash is insane


----------



## Sixto

The Engadget blog is awesome: http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/07/apple-ipad-3-liveblog/


----------



## Sixto

iOS 5.1 available today.


----------



## Sixto

100 million iCloud users. Now supports movies. 1080p.


----------



## P Smith

Sounds like sales pitch, all the presentation ...

Sixto, D J gave you info about TruTV HD location ...


----------



## Sixto

New Apple TV. New interface. New UI is full 1080p and is "gorgeous". You have big billboard images for movies.

Price is $99. Available next week and you can order today. "I would encourage you to do ​that."


----------



## Laxguy

And it has "you might like" stuff. not new, though is it?


----------



## P Smith

AS usual -"amazing" new iPad ...

isn't anything coming from apple is "amazing" ?


----------



## Sixto

New iPad ... Retina Display ... 2048 x 1536, 3.1 million pixels. "The most ever in a mobile device."


----------



## Laxguy

It's 2048 x 1536, sure enough. That's 3.1 million pixels. "The most ever in a mobile device."


----------



## Sixto

A5X processor, quad-core graphics.


----------



## Chris Blount

Quad core!!!


----------



## P Smith

they decide not wait for A6... sure - need more sales


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

So 264ppi = Retina Display while it was 326ppi on the iPhone4?.....Timmy lost me there


----------



## Sixto

iSight Camera. 5-megapixel backside illuminated sensor on the back, 5-element lens, IR filter, and ISP built into ​the A5X chip.


----------



## Chris Blount

Same setup as the iPhone 4S. Should be a great camera.


----------



## P Smith

same camera as 4S, what a surprise !


----------



## Sixto

1080p video recording.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> 5-megapixel backside illuminated sensor on the back,


Engadget said it was the same setup as the iPhone 4s. Uhh... I thought the 4s has an 8 megapixel....

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

Voice dictation.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

P Smith said:


> they decide not wait for A6... sure - need more sales


Would think if they went with Quad though its be based on same Cortex-A9 42nm chips but saying that its "Comparing to a Tegra 3, Apple says the A5 is "twice as fast" and the A5X offers "four times the performance." " leads me to assume they possibly got 32nm in the thing....?


----------



## Sixto

4G LTE.


----------



## Sixto

iPad 2 has 3.1Mbps on EV-DO, 7.2 on HSPA.

New iPad 21Mbps HSPA+ and DC-HSDPA at 42Mbps, with LTE at 73Mbps.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> iPad 2 has 3.1Mbps on EV-DO, 7.2 on HSPA.
> 
> New iPad 21Mbps HSPA+ and DC-HSDPA at 42Mbps, with LTE at 73Mbps.


My DSL is 6mbps... I can't even imagine what those speeds would look like... :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## P Smith

these number would be getting if you stay close to a LTE cell, now go farther ..


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> iPad 2 has 3.1Mbps on EV-DO, 7.2 on HSPA.
> 
> New iPad 21Mbps HSPA+ and DC-HSDPA at 42Mbps, with LTE at 73Mbps.


the fact that they even bothered to put those #'s there is comical.....you will NOT be pulling those speeds for a long long long long long long long time. Spectrum limits that greatly right now...


----------



## Steve

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> So 264ppi = Retina Display while it was 326ppi on the iPhone4?.....Timmy lost me there


Was thinkin the same thing, SS. I guess he means most total pixels on a mobile device.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

P Smith said:


> these number would be getting if you stay close to a LTE cell, now go farther ..


AND were one of 5 people using it. lol


----------



## Sixto

Does have a home button. (rumors thought not)


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Steve said:


> Was thinkin the same thing, SS. I guess he means most total pixels on a mobile device.


guess retina display is a relative term they can toss on anything they wish in the end...?


----------



## P Smith

holding new name for the toy ...


----------



## Sixto

10 hours of battery life, 9 hours on 4G.


----------



## Sixto

9.4mm, 1.4lbs.


----------



## Sixto

Same price as iPad2, available March 16th. Pre-orders start today.


----------



## P Smith

ah, they didn't get $1000 price tag ... disappointing


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Nice $130 premium to have the LTE modems added in....


----------



## P Smith

what is the name ? ipad HD or just ipad 3 ?


----------



## Sixto

Still thinking it might have "one more thing" Haptic for "HD", but just guessing.


----------



## trdrjeff

What are the 4G BW limits on these plans?


----------



## Steve

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> guess retina display is a relative term they can toss on anything they wish in the end...?


No matter what they call it, my guess is the medical market will be a good one for Apple. I can see lots of hospitals and doctors being able to use these to better look at x-rays, MRIs, etc.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I believe it's 3GB.


----------



## Sixto

Hmmm. Should I order 32GB or 64GB today. How big is a true 1080p 2 hour movie?

Was always thinking 32GB, but now not sure.


----------



## Chris Blount

Just having 4G alone is worth it for me. Will try to pre-order today.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Last year, I had planned to sell my iPad 2 and upgrade to the iPad 3. Sadly, my circumstances changed, and that won't be possible. However, I'm not really upset about it (the iPad 3... not the circumstances). 

As much as I'd like to have the better resolution screen, I don't watch movies or TV on my iPad, and while I'd see the benefits on other apps, it's not enough to bother me too much. I have wi-fi only, so the 4G doesn't interest me, and while I'm glad they are upgrading the camera specs on the iPad (one of my criticisms of the iPad 2 is the camera quality), I'd come near taking a picture with my phone than with my iPad, so no complaints (though I'm disappointed they didn't mention anything about the front facing camera). All in all, a GREAT device I'd love to have, but not one that I feel pressure to go out and upgrade... not a dig at the iPad 3, but rather a huge compliment for the iPad 2. 


I'm LUSTING after the Apple TV though... 

~Alan


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Steve said:


> No matter what they call it, my guess is the medical market will be a good one for Apple. I can see lots of hospitals and doctors being able to use these to better look at x-rays, MRIs, etc.


tablets in general should. already making their way to medical industry....only problem is that era of people are from the group that didn't grow up on PC's so itll take a lil longer to get that to adapt...


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> Hmmm. Should I order 32GB or 64GB today. How big is a true 1080p 2 hour movie?
> 
> Was always thinking 32GB, but now not sure.


The 16gb is really too small for me on the iPad 2. I was planning on getting a 32gb back when I planned on getting an iPad 3. With the increased size of apps due to higher resolution graphics, as well as videos and the like, I think the 64gb would be smart for those who can afford the additional $100.

~Alan


----------



## Chris Blount

Hey guys, one quick note. All opinions are welcome but lets please watch the "thread crapping". If you don't like Apple or its products, it doesn't do anyone any good to do it here and may earn you a thread ban. Let's try to be constructive. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> Hmmm. Should I order 32GB or 64GB today. How big is a true 1080p 2 hour movie?
> 
> Was always thinking 32GB, but now not sure.


pretty sure its around 15-25GB. though depends on the movie...


----------



## Chris Blount

Bet the grandfathered unlimited plans are history if you upgrade.


----------



## Sixto

More memory and higher screen resolution than an Xbox 360 or PS3.


----------



## Sixto

iMovie, iPhoto.


----------



## Steve

Sixto said:


> Hmmm. Should I order 32GB or 64GB today. How big is a true 1080p 2 hour movie?


Prolly 4x the size of a 1024x768 movie?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Chris Blount said:


> Bet the grandfathered unlimited plans are history if you upgrade.


Verizon allows you to upgrade their phones (3G or 4G) while still keeping your unlimited plan. Hopefully they will do the same with tablets...

I wouldn't be surprised with AT&T however... 

~Alan


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Chris Blount said:


> Bet the grandfathered unlimited plans are history if you upgrade.


If you've seen what ATT has been doing to theirs lately.....id assume so. Or theyll just stick to the throttling after XGB/month...


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> iMovie, iPhoto.


iPhoto looks cool...

~Alan<~~~~~~Who still hasn't gotten around to getting iMovie...


----------



## Steve

Alan Gordon said:


> iPhoto looks cool...


It does. I wonder if it handles larger originals than Photoshop Touch (1600x1600)?

*Edited to Add:* I now see it supports up to 19 megapixel photos. Nice!


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> It does. I wonder if it handles larger originals than Photoshop Touch (1600x1600)?


19M pixels.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Steve said:


> It does. I wonder if it handles larger originals than Photoshop Touch (1600x1600)?
> 
> *Edited to Add:* I now see it supports up to 19 megapixel photos. Nice!


Hmm... $4.99! Much as I don't need to, I might have to splurge on that... 

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

No new dock connector.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Steve said:


> Prolly 4x the size of a 1024x768 movie?


blu ray disc's are 25GB for the single layer ones(50GB DL).

I'm pretty sure I remember "The Dark Knight" is 2.5hrs and comes in at about 35GB and that had some IMAX filmed scenes in it(dunno if that would take up more data or not but I would assume it would...)


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> blu ray disc's are 25GB for the single layer ones(50GB DL).
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember "The Dark Knight" is 2.5hrs and comes in at about 35GB and that had some IMAX filmed scenes in it(dunno if that would take up more data or not but I would assume it would...)


Not all the movies on SL discs use up the 25gb... some use considerably less, but that's Blu-ray. You won't be finding anything NEAR Blu-ray quality on iTunes....

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

iPad 2 will continue. Less $100.


----------



## Steve

$399 16GB iPad 2 should sell really well.


----------



## Steve

Looks like no Siri, which disappoints me.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Alan Gordon said:


> Not all the movies on SL disc use up the 25gb... some use considerably less, but that's Blu-ray. You won't be finding anything NEAR Blu-ray quality on iTunes....
> 
> ~Alan


wasn't saying they did take it all up. hence the dark knight's "feature" portion only taking up 35GB of the 50GB disc space.

Can just think about it in the future. Apple letting you DL a 35GB full 1080p movie and your carrier just jumping for joy that you just blew through your monthly cap and will pay overages. lol


----------



## Sixto

Hmmm. No "one more thing".


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Steve said:


> Looks like no Siri, which disappoints me.


that in itself would be a big downer i would think....confusing as to why that is not added in...

naming is confusing choice too..."the new iPad".....


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> Hmmm. No "one more thing".


Steve was always good at that.....always leave something to show at the tail end to end on.


----------



## P Smith

ipad 2012 ?


----------



## Sixto

The box has everything I will need.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> The box has everything I will need.


you say that now......then 1yr from now you will say it again. lol


----------



## Alan Gordon

Steve said:


> Looks like no Siri, which disappoints me.


When I saw that dictation logo, I thought it was Siri and posted here that it was. When I realized otherwise, I deleted my post. I suspect that it will come later... 



Sgt. Slaughter said:


> wasn't saying they did take it all up. hence the dark knight's "feature" portion only taking up 35GB of the 50GB disc space.
> 
> Can just think about it in the future. Apple letting you DL a 35GB full 1080p movie and your carrier just jumping for joy that you just blew through your monthly cap and will pay overages. lol


I know... I was just stating that there are a lot of films on SL disc that take up considerably less room than the space a SL disc allows. Add in the fact that the iTunes 1080p films are going to be considerably smaller, and you can't really compare the two.

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

Thinking I'm leaning towards 32Gb.


----------



## P Smith

can't preorder ...
Http/1.1 Service Unavailable


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> you say that now......then 1yr from now you will say it again. lol


Such is the nature of technology... then again, I can think of several times with technology where I could have accurately stated the same thing Sixto did.



Sixto said:


> Thinking I'm leaning towards 32Gb.


Then again... LOL!! 

~Alan


----------



## P Smith

now they substitute preorder page to phone list ..


----------



## Sixto

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> you say that now......then 1yr from now you will say it again. lol


Yep, and sold my iPad1 and iPad2. And will sell the iPad3 eventually.

Love a company on the leading edge, with regular new stuff, and all integrated with TV, Music, Phone. Love it.


----------



## Steve

Naming kinda makes sense to me. There is no longer an iPad 1, so the new iPad is the flagship (#1) product, and the older iPad the "2".


----------



## Alan Gordon

I wonder how many hours until the iTunes store is updated...

~Alan


----------



## Chris Blount

Yeah, it looks like the store is getting slammed right now. No big surprise.


----------



## Sixto

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, it looks like the store is getting slammed right now. No big surprise.


I get there quick. It's just down.


----------



## Steve

Can't order on the web yet, and I just tried 1-800-MyApple and "due to extremely hign call volume", I need to "try again later"! D'oh!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, it looks like the store is getting slammed right now. No big surprise.


It's working fine for me... just hasn't been updated yet..

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> I wonder how many hours until the iTunes store is updated...


I also wonder how many studios will go back and upgrade their TV shows to 1080p, and how fast they will do so... 

~Alan


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

still very interested to see this A5X chip get detailed out spec wise. Those are some very bold claims to be tossing out there saying "...4x as powerful as the Tegra3..."

AnandTech is already out with a post saying what they "think" might be under the hood....


> ...What Apple is calling quad-core graphics. Our guess?Dual-core Cortex A9 plus a PowerVR SGX543MP4, an upgrade over the 543MP2 used in the iPad 2...


http://www.anandtech.com/show/5645/apples-a5x-soc-quadcore-graphics

If thats what it is then its not "true" quad-core in a sense(least not what the GP currently views it as since its more widely referred to the SoC in mobile devices), which is genius for apple to do right now. smart business at its finest there. cant hate on that.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5654/...h-specs-pages-post-single-core-a5-in-apple-tv


----------



## Chris Blount

Store is back up. Trying to get one now.


----------



## Sixto

I'm trying to get in. Spinning.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> I wonder how many hours until the iTunes store is updated...


Movies are now "in the cloud."

Weird that I have a Digital Copy movie in the cloud... but just ONE of my digital copies... 

~Alan


----------



## Chris Blount

I got through selecting my ipad and was about ready to go to the payment screen and then it stopped. Oh well.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Whats "Assisted GPS" ???? is that different than having a regular GPS?


----------



## Steve

Chris Blount said:


> I got through selecting my ipad and was about ready to go to the payment screen and then it stopped. Oh well.


Still can't even get to the store, here in NY. My ISP is FiOS.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> Still can't even get to the store, here in NY. My ISP is FiOS.


Same here. I did get to a selection screen, but now no luck.


----------



## P Smith

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Whats "Assisted GPS" ???? is that different than having a regular GPS?


yes, it's triangular method - after getting some info from nearest cells


----------



## Sixto

Funny, first time I selected 32GB, then 64GB, have no idea what I'll decide next time, but thinking 32GB is plenty, but who knows what the future brings for content.


----------



## Steve

I just installed Windows Safari, to see if Apple is giving it preferential treatment getting to the store. No such luck!


----------



## Sixto

Full Event Video now online: http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/123pibhargjknawdconwecown/event/index.html


----------



## Sixto

iOS 5.1 available. Installing now.


----------



## Chris Blount

Man, the data plans are expensive. Ug!


----------



## prozone1

Just got into store and got a new 32 gig wifi coming March 16 yea


----------



## Chris Blount

Sixto said:


> iOS 5.1 available. Installing now.


 Thanks for that. Upgraded my devices now. Really cool being able to do it right on the device rather than plugging into itunes.


----------



## sigma1914

I wish iPads allowed mouse devices... I love iPads, but can't do touchscreens.


----------



## Sixto

Still no luck with store.


----------



## Nick

sigma1914 said:


> I wish iPads allowed mouse devices... I love iPads, but can't do touchscreens.


Sue Apple under ADA.

(Disclaimer: This post does not constitute legal advice. I am not a lawyer. I am a non-attorney poster.)


----------



## sigma1914

Nick said:


> Sue Apple under ADA.
> 
> (Disclaimer: This post does not constitute legal advice. I am not a lawyer. I am a non-attorney poster.)


:lol: Nahhhh, I couldn't win because I'm not required to use the device (in relation to the university issue that I believe was discussed here before).


----------



## phrelin

Hmm. Well after reading the Cnet hands on review, what I understand from the article is:

An overall design that is virtually indistinguishable from 2011's iPad 2.
Not only does the new iPad's QXGA screen wreck your expectations for tablet screens, but your laptop or desktop computer screen will also look shabby by comparison.
The processor is upgraded to an A5X, still dual-core, but the graphics processor has been beefed up to a quad-core necessary measure for juggling twice the pixels of the previous model.
Increased the camera quality up to 5-megapixel with 1080p video recording and backside illumination, but not up to iPhone 4S specs (the front-facing camera remains the same).
Despite the reviewer's recommendations, I don't see anything there that will help me read books on the Kindle App and nothing there I want that would get me to upgrade from my iPad 1, which I still really like.


----------



## Nick

phrelin said:


> ...Despite the reviewer's recommendations, I don't see anything there that will help me read books on the Kindle App and nothing there I want that would get me to upgrade from my iPad 1, which I still really like.


Apparently, you didn't get the memo, Phrelin. You are _expected_ to upgrade. It's the [strike]American[/strike] Apple way!


----------



## phrelin

Nick said:


> Apparently, you didn't get the memo, Phrelin. You are _expected_ to upgrade. It's the [strike]American[/strike] Apple way!


Yeah, I'm really getting to be [strike]un-American[/strike] un-Apple. I need to keep what little money I have for apple pie and ice cream instead of putting it into Apple's pie.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Got mine ordered via the apple store about an hour ago. The site was getting slammed so it did take awhile to place the order. 

Funny thing happened while waiting for apple's site to catch up. I received an email from my Verizon rep touting their selling of the new iPad. So I called him up. Figured he might be able to place the order faster than I could. He tells me that there is no targeted ship date. I tell him Apple's site says I would get it march 16th. He says "that must be something new".


----------



## Chris Blount

Just got mine ordered finally. I guess it will be playtime on March 16th.


----------



## Nick

> The site was getting slammed so it did take awhile to place the order.


Must have been those fanbois acting like lemmings again. From what little I've read, 3 isn't all that better than (not then) 2, but the bois are getting all wet -- again.


----------



## Devo1237

"Chris Blount" said:


> Just got mine ordered finally. I guess it will be playtime on March 16th.


Me too. Got through about 45 mins ago which was no small feat since I had 5 apple gift cards to apply from Xmas and my bday. I can't wait, I've had lots of apple gadgets in my life, but this will be my first iPad. Can't wait!

Any chance they arrive a day early?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just updated my AppleTV. I'm excited... It's hooked to a 720p TV anyway so I get all the benefits of a new device for $0!


----------



## Sixto

Me too. 32GB Black Verizon LTE. All done. And Apple TV. Arrives 3/16.


----------



## Sixto

New iTunes as well. 10.6. And new iCloud control panel on Windows. Installing now.


----------



## dennisj00

Nick said:


> Must have been those fanbois acting like lemmings again. From what little I've read, 3 isn't all that better than (not then) 2, but the bois are getting all wet -- again.


This will probably get erased, but it may be some fangirls are getting wet.

Wife confirmed her 64Gb wifi only around 3:55.

She's turning into a bigger gadget gu. . than I am.


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> Must have been those fanbois acting like lemmings again. From what little I've read, 3 isn't all that better than (not then) 2, but the bois are getting all wet -- again.


But, then, (not than) since you know nothing first hand, and very little second hand, do you really, really need to make arch commentary-again?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Nick said:


> Must have been those fanbois acting like lemmings again. From what little I've read, 3 isn't all that better than (not then) 2, but the bois are getting all wet -- again.


Or could it be... those that have waited since the rumors started around the holidays... to order one.

And given the history of the last two, being backordered for months...
They all wanted to try and get in on the pre-order.


----------



## Chris Blount

Wow! Just upgraded my iPhone 4S to iOS 5.1 and the display now shows 4G and I'm getting 10 mbps download speeds. Faster than what I had before. Other sites are saying it was simply a display change but I'm not so sure about that. I have never gotten 10 mbps downloads.


----------



## Laxguy

Ah, drool! I just checked my 4 and no 4G for me! Lots of updating today!


----------



## dpeters11

Wonder if the price dropped iPad2 has different hardware. It's the only thing that makes sense for a fourth iPad2.


----------



## spartanstew

phrelin said:


> Despite the reviewer's recommendations, I don't see anything there that will help me read books on the Kindle App and nothing there I want that would get me to upgrade from my iPad 1, which I still really like.


I didn't see anything exciting either. Nothing that we sway me toward an ipad, anyway. I do understand anticipation though, and believe most would have pre-ordered even if there were no changes, just because they've been anticipating ordering for so long.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> Wonder if the price dropped iPad2 has different hardware. It's the only thing that makes sense for a fourth iPad2.


The iPad2 itself hasn't changed, only the price of the iPad2 changed.


----------



## dpeters11

But there are 4 IPSW files on Apple's servers. iPad2,1 2,2 2,3 and 2,4. The first one is wifi, 2 and 3 are CDMA and gsm (can't remember which is which, I don't have my script I use at work handy), so what's 2,4? It seems to need its own OS file.

It's what sparked rumors of a possible smaller screen version when it was seen referenced in the beta files.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> But there are 4 IPSW files on Apple's servers. iPad2,1 2,2 2,3 and 2,4. The first one is wifi, 2 and 3 are CDMA and gsm (can't remember which is which, I don't have my script I use at work handy), so what's 2,4? It seems to need its own OS file.
> 
> It's what sparked rumors of a possible smaller screen version when it was seen referenced in the beta files.


From everything I've read 2,4 is a Sprint version of the iPad 2 that may or may not see the light of day.


----------



## TBlazer07

Sixto said:


> I'm trying to get in. Spinning.


 I ended up with 2 of them. I didn't think the first one went through because the website crashed (around 3:30PM) while it was confirming the order then I tried again and got 2 confirmations for 2 orders.

I think Apple has a lot more inventory this time because as of now (9PM EDST) they are still saying 3/16 delivery.

I'll either return the 2nd one, or if they do become scarce put it up on eBay. I won't have to pay for it for about 6 weeks so it's no problem.


----------



## TBlazer07

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Whats "Assisted GPS" ???? is that different than having a regular GPS?


The WiFi version as NO GPS chip so it uses wi-fi to help locate you but is pretty useless for directions unless you have wi-fi in your car.

The 3G version has a dedicated hardware GPS built in and it does NOT need cell towers for navigation. It's just like a free-standing GPS. I turn off cellular data and have no SIM card and the GPS works 100% flawless and is correct within a few feet. It even shows if I am in my back or front yard. It will also use WiFi or cell towers to "assist" the GPS chip but it is not needed for GPS use on the 3G/4G/LTE version

The AGPS supposedly makes locks & locations faster but I find that even with cell service disabled it locks almost immediately. I drove all over Florida with cell service disabled and it was flawless.


----------



## Steve

Just finished watching this iPad video, and I have to hand it to Apple. At about 1:53 in, they describe how they were able to pack the retina displays RGB pixels so tightly together by better isolating the pixel plane from the signal plane, so no signals get crossed or color distortion occurs.

They've also incorporated 7 different wireless radio technologies. Between all those and the high res display, it's a wonder (to me) they were able to maintain the 10 hour battery life with just a fractional increase in overall weight and thickness.


----------



## Sixto

42-watt-hour vs 25-watt-hour.


----------



## klang

My wife has a new iPad ordered to replace her iPad 1. I don't think I'll be updating my iPad 2 unless the display on hers is so compelling I can't resist. I think my upgrade this year will be my iPhone 4 for the iPhone 5.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Steve said:


> They've also incorporated 7 different wireless radio technologies. Between all those and the high res display, it's a wonder (to me) they were able to maintain the 10 hour battery life with just a fractional increase in overall weight and thickness.


They're not using all 7 simultaneously though. They don't even have all 7 together. The Verizon one will have CDMA and their LTE frequencies, and the AT&T one will have GSM and their LTE frequencies, and ne'er the twain shall meet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wow talk about timing. I got an iPad 2 for Christmas and an Apple TV a week later, and now I'm already outdated.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> that in itself would be a big downer i would think....confusing as to why that is not added in...
> 
> naming is confusing choice too..."the new iPad".....


Siri is not that great. Ask a question and get a reply like Zi do not understand. Even hen speaking slowly still get the same response.


----------



## Laxguy

SeaBeagle said:


> Siri is not that great. Ask a question and get a reply like Zi do not understand. Even hen speaking slowly still get the same response.


It's well known that Siri has trouble with duck, goose and henspeak.


----------



## TBlazer07

RasputinAXP said:


> They're not using all 7 simultaneously though. They don't even have all 7 together. The Verizon one will have CDMA and their LTE frequencies, and the AT&T one will have GSM and their LTE frequencies, and ne'er the twain shall meet.


Actually both models have all the GSM frequencies. The VZW one doesn't have GSM LTE and the AT&T one doesn't have CDMA LTE but all the 3G GSM frequencies are common to both.


Wi-Fi + 4G for AT&T model: LTE (700, 2100 MHz)3; UMTS/HSPA/HSPA+/DC-HSDPA (850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz); GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz)
Wi-Fi + 4G for Verizon model: LTE (700 MHz)3; CDMA EV-DO Rev. A (800, 1900 MHz); UMTS/HSPA/HSPA+/DC-HSDPA (850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz); GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz)

"iPad with Wi-Fi + 4G models for AT&T and for Verizon connect to GSM/UMTS networks worldwide. But if you want a local connection when you're traveling, just pop in a local SIM card."

http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

My question is will they allow the VZW model to work in the USA on GSM or only if you are out of the country like some cell phones that are set up this same way.


----------



## Steve

Sixto said:


> 42-watt-hour vs 25-watt-hour.


I wonder what's the bigger power drain, the A5x or the LTE radios?

If it's the radios, does that mean the wifi-only models will have longer battery life?


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Steve" said:


> I wonder what's the bigger power drain, the A5x or the LTE radios?
> 
> If it's the radios, does that mean the wifi-only models will have longer battery life?


Turning off the carrier data and using wifi only for data conserves battery power. Reports that I've been reading indicates that using LTE drains the battery very quickly. AT&T Android LTE phones do not have the option to turn off LTE and to use only 3g.


----------



## Chris Blount

There are rumors floating around that those with grandfathered unlimited data plans will be able to keep them with the new iPad. Man I hope that's true.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Chris Blount" said:


> There are rumors floating around that those with grandfathered unlimited data plans will be able to keep them with the new iPad. Man I hope that's true.


If you are on AT&T that rumor "might" be true. I know that you can keep your grandfathered unlimited data plan when upgrading phones. However that doesn't mean that you won't be subjected to throttling after a certain data usage limit is reached.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Steve said:


> I wonder what's the bigger power drain, the A5x or the LTE radios?
> 
> If it's the radios, does that mean the wifi-only models will have longer battery life?


Well they cited only a 1hr difference between using LTE and not...Which to me is very surprising seeing as how they evidently went with Qualcomm's 45nm process MDM9600 baseband which is the same one used by the HTC Thunderbolt which was plagued with horrid battery life with LTE according to the reviews...
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5661/the-new-ipad-4g-contains-qualcomms-mdm9600

Was very interesting that they did not go ahead and use the Qualcomm 28nm MDM9615 baseband instead...smaller... more efficient...

looking forward to see real world #'s here. Also wonder if the bad drain that plagued the thunderbolt reviews was mostly due to VZ being in early stages of LTE rollout and having the phone search for LTE some of the time. That in itself will crush battery life and would make sense if that was the case...but i dunno if it was.


----------



## djlong

I went over to "The Evil Empire" last October when I moved my 3-line family plan with data from Verizon. For years I'd gone with Windows Mobile for a variety of reasons that I won't go into. However, when the iPhone 4S came out, I was able to reassess my plan and see if a change was in order. I've mentioned before that I'd been a Verizon Wireless customer for 21 years - dating back to brick-sized phone guts bolted in the trunk of my car.

When the time was right and the stars all aligned, I jumped to Sprint and Apple's environment. I saved money, got a HUGE amount of new functionality and my other two lines (wife and younger daughter) joined the iPhone ranks as well.

So now we have the iPad announcement. In the meantime, I've had 2 Amazon e-Ink Kindles (K2 & a DX) and now have a Kindle Fire. I'm looking at selling the Fire for whatever comes up next from Amazon (something like a DX-sized Fire with some extra options). But would the "The new iPad" change those plans? I'm guessing not.

No Sprint service. 4G/LTE is a farce because of data caps versus what the iPad does REALLY well (stream HD). Still no SD slot (nor is there likely to ever be one) for transferring pictures from my 'real' camera.

But I'm rooting for The New iPad. Why? Because, if enough people get it and complain to their carriers about the 4G/LTE swindle that's going on, maybe the carriers will be forced to change their policies.

I like The New iPad. I think I'll like it enough to buy it if they get a 'universal' model that does all LTE frequencies and GSM and maybe a few other functions. This, of course, depends on what Amazon does.


----------



## Steve

djlong said:


> Still no SD slot (nor is there likely to ever be one) for transferring pictures from my 'real' camera.


Does this option not work with your particular camera? Comes with both an SD card slot, or a USB female to hook your camera in directly.

I like to move pix on to the iPad via the iCloud control panel for Windows. I drop 'em into a "watched" folder on my PC and they automatically stream down to the iPad.


----------



## dmspen

I pre-oredered mine just a while ago. My company gets the Employee Purchase Plan discount and I was surprised it applied to the New iPad.

We also found out last night that one of our friends were models for some of the iPad pics. They couldn't disclose anything until last night. Pretty cool.


----------



## RunnerFL

djlong said:


> Still no SD slot (nor is there likely to ever be one) for transferring pictures from my 'real' camera.


Get the iPad photo kit, or whatever it's called. It gives you a USB port and SD card reader that plug into the bottom of the iPad and it works great for transferring videos and pics.


----------



## dennisj00

There's also a free app 'WiFi Photo' that lets you move any photo via your browser.


----------



## TBlazer07

dennisj00 said:


> There's also a free app 'WiFi Photo' that lets you move any photo via your browser.


And the paid app ($2 ?) "Photosync" works great as well. Has a separate little app for your computer and you just drop the photos onto it.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"Laxguy" said:


> It's well known that Siri has trouble with duck, goose and henspeak.


Also English.


----------



## Chris Blount

BubblePuppy said:


> If you are on AT&T that rumor "might" be true. I know that you can keep your grandfathered unlimited data plan when upgrading phones. However that doesn't mean that you won't be subjected to throttling after a certain data usage limit is reached.


 I think the pre-paid accounts are a different beast. I have never been throttled on my iPad and I've used it quite a bit on 3G. Sometimes I have streamed my Slingbox all day for several days without any word from AT&T.


----------



## Steve

SeaBeagle said:


> Also English.


For sure. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

djlong said:


> Still no SD slot (nor is there likely to ever be one) for transferring pictures from my 'real' camera.


I have never quite understood this issue. I simply purchased the SD card adapter for the iPad. I transfer pictures from my DSLR to the iPad all the time without so much as a hiccup.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Chris Blount" said:


> I think the pre-paid accounts are a different beast. I have never been throttled on my iPad and I've used it quite a bit on 3G. Sometimes I have streamed my Slingbox all day for several days without any word from AT&T.


I don't know about the pre-paid accounts. I would imagine those won't or at least shouldn't be throttled. I do know the grandfathered unlimited data accounts are subject to throttling if the data usage exceeds a certain amount. Of course using wifi for almost all of my data use won't trigger the throttling.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

BubblePuppy said:


> I don't know about the pre-paid accounts. I would imagine those won't or at least shouldn't be throttled. I do know the grandfathered unlimited data accounts are subject to throttling if the data usage exceeds a certain amount. Of course using wifi for almost all of my data use won't trigger the throttling.


yup they said this few days ago...hit 3GB and they are going to start slowing you down some till next cycle starts...Which imho is a ton better than forcing you to a new plan if you are one of their Unl. customers still...

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/story/2012-03-01/att-data-usage/53319770/1


----------



## Herdfan

Ordered a 64GB AT&T. Set for delivery next Friday. Maybe it will show up one day early like my iPhone 4 did. 

I would really like to see a family type data plan from AT&T. Keep hearing rumors about it, but have yet to see it. I won't activate the 4G data until I need it.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

djlong said:


> ....
> 
> But I'm rooting for The New iPad. Why? Because, if enough people get it and complain to their carriers about the 4G/LTE swindle that's going on, maybe the carriers will be forced to change their policies.
> 
> I like The New iPad. I think I'll like it enough to buy it if they get a 'universal' model that does all LTE frequencies and GSM and maybe a few other functions. This, of course, depends on what Amazon does.


Apple is limited by a few things to do what you want. First is space, as to add all of these they would need more antennae's in the device too...

Beside that though its likely to be a very very long long long long time before you see carriers do roaming agreements with LTE. And even still I'd bet that when they do them it wont be full out Roaming, if roaming you will likely be throttled down to X Speed, so you dont blow out the agreement and cost the carrier you are with more money by roaming on anothers network.
Like when you Roam on Verizon's network as a Sprint customer "normally" and not via PRL tricks, you roam at 1xRTT speeds which are slower than normal EVDO. This is done to keep costs down b/c the more you roam the more it costs the carrier in the end b/c they have to pay the other carrier your roaming on for this. It isn't free to anyone so someone has to pay for it...

Just like with Sprint now if you Roam too much on Verizon they send you a nice little letter saying thanks for your business but you may leave now. lol


----------



## Laxguy

Chris Blount said:


> I think the pre-paid accounts are a different beast. I have never been throttled on my iPad and I've used it quite a bit on 3G. Sometimes I have streamed my Slingbox all day for several days without any word from AT&T.


Do you use it for navigation in your cars, trucks, airplanes? (I was planning on getting a 3G model until I got a new car with very good installed nav.)
Still, it'd be very cool for when I'm not travelling solo, and the co-pilot (of car only, sadly) can really get into the maps, and Google stuff of interest nearby.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> yup they said this few days ago...hit 3GB and they are going to start slowing you down some till next cycle starts...Which imho is a ton better than forcing you to a new plan if you are one of their Unl. customers still...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/story/2012-03-01/att-data-usage/53319770/1


So far this month I've used 1.66GB worth of data via wifi, and 4.16MB using my AT&T data. I did check with my AT&T rep to see how much we would save going to a tiered family plan (now we have unlimited family plan), turned out to be only about $20. Needless to write we aren't giving up the unlimited. 
I can see people using the New iPad going over all the data ceilings.


----------



## Steve

Interesting speculation about what _might _be an "advanced battery" from Apple.



> The iPad's most revolutionary feature isn't the 2048×1536 Retina display LCD panel, or the 4G LTE connectivity. It's something that you can't see.
> 
> It's the battery.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Between the release of the iPad 2 last year and the announcement of the new iPad yesterday, Apple has nearly doubled the capacity of the battery, taking it from 25Wh to a massive 42Wh. Measured in milliamps this boosts the battery from 6944 mAh to a monstrous 11,666 mAh.
> 
> [...]
> 
> It suggests that Apple has managed to increase significantly the power density of the Li-ion cells that it uses. In an industry that has seemed stagnant for some time now, this is quite an achievement and goes to show that Apple's battery research labs and manufacturing plants have been hard at work. There's no doubt that we're going to be seeing the fruits of this labor in other Apple products soon.
> 
> However, Apple has pulled off this huge increase in battery capacity (I'm looking forward to the teardowns of the new iPad), it undoubtedly changes everything&#8230; again.
> 
> [*more*]


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

BubblePuppy said:


> So far this month I've used 1.66GB worth of data via wifi, and 4.16MB using my AT&T data. I did check with my AT&T rep to see how much we would save going to a tiered family plan (now we have unlimited family plan), turned out to be only about $20. Needless to write we aren't giving up the unlimited.
> I can see people using the New iPad going over all the data ceilings.


yeah i can't see the need to ever switch over from unlimited less the tiered plan is somehow cheaper for your normal use and such...or you typically go over their limit and are throttled to old DSL 500kbps speeds for remainder of the cycle...no clue what they throttle down to but can't imagine it being that terribly bad...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Steve said:


> Interesting speculation about what _might _be an "advanced battery" from Apple.


pretty interesting there...

waiting on the patent to fly through for it. lol


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> And new iCloud control panel on Windows. Installing now.


I read that, got excited, downloaded it, and then remembered why I didn't already have it. It doesn't work with XP. 

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan

Alan Gordon said:


> I read that, got excited, downloaded it, and then remembered why I didn't already have it. It doesn't work with XP.


Doesn't even work on Apple's own Snow Leopard.


----------



## Herdfan

Well hell!

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1336441

Looks like Verizon is going to allow Mobile Hot-spotting with its data plan. Maybe I need to order a Verizon model and cancel the AT&T one. I think Verizon has a better deal with 1GB for $20 than AT&T's 250MB for $15.

But I can just add an AT&T one to my account and if they ever do a family data plan that includes Hot-Spotting and or tethering then that would be better.

Crap!


----------



## Laxguy

Herdfan said:


> Doesn't even work on Apple's own Snow Leopard.


What doesn't work? The Mobile Me/iCloud System Pref. file, or something else?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> Doesn't even work on Apple's own Snow Leopard.


Ooh! That sucks...

The bad thing for me is, I HAD Windows 7 at home, but about 13 months after I bought my machine, the CPU went kaput.

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan

Laxguy said:


> What doesn't work? The Mobile Me/iCloud System Pref. file, or something else?


iCloud.

It is Lion only. There was a rumor about there being a 10.6.9 release to make SL compatible, but as of now it has not been released. There are still a few months before MobileMe is shut down, so perhaps Apple is waiting to see just how many MobileMe users there still are come June.

I upgraded to Lion on my iMac and will probably go to ML when it releases as well. And the other Macs in the house can run Lion, I just haven't gotten around to upgrading them.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"Chris Blount" said:


> I have never quite understood this issue. I simply purchased the SD card adapter for the iPad. I transfer pictures from my DSLR to the iPad all the time without so much as a hiccup.


To add you can purchase a device that will allow the iPad to read a SD Card.


----------



## djlong

That SD Card reader is to import stuff. Given the kind of stuff I have, it's impractical. The iPad is limited to 64GB. I can buy SD cards that big for a LOT less than the $200 difference between the 16GB and 64GB models. My iTunes library of music alone is bigger than an iPad or iPhone can handle (I have the bigger iPod Classic that *can* handle my library).

I'd like to be able to pack my tablet and a couple of SD cards - consuming media directly from the card without having to import it to 'main memory'.

My other issues have hope of being dealt with. Now the iPhone is universal (CDMA/GSM) and if I go to Europe I can simply buy a local MicroSIM card for a LOT less money than Sprint (or anyone else's) roaming would cost. Someday the iPad might go the same way - and someone will develop chips to handle all the LTE flavors, eventually.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

FWIW, I really love Apple TV. Just bought the 1080p version.

Not as many goodies as Roku, but I much prefer the UI and the seamless integration with my huge music collection.

PS - The iPad is an awesome companion to Apple TV.


----------



## afulkerson

I bit the bullet and ordered my new ipad last night. Should get it on the 16th. The learning curve will then begin.


----------



## dpeters11

"afulkerson" said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered my new ipad last night. Should get it on the 16th. The learning curve will then begin.


Apple generally does a good job making it easy. But then I've just started the process of forcing our users to go to the 5.x level, some never update their phones. I have some that have never downloaded an app in the several years they've owned an iPhone.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, I really love Apple TV. Just bought the 1080p version.
> 
> Not as many goodies as Roku, but I much prefer the UI and the seamless integration with my huge music collection.
> 
> PS - The iPad is an awesome companion to Apple TV.


I totally agree with you here. I love being able to stream videos and music from my iPad/iTunes to my big screen TV and stereo. I got two coworkers hooked on it too. I plan on buying a 1080p version and will put the 720p version in the bedroom. 

I really think Apple TV is a little underrated, you really don't hear about it as much as you do other "i" products.


----------



## Nick

With all the the gushing praise for the new iPad 3 from tech reviewers and fanbois alike, few have taken time to consider the (new?) reality of 4G speed combined with huge file sizes. For some, upgrading to the iPad 3 (iPad 2.3?) for margiinal improvements will bring an unexpected and unpleasant surprise.

www.tecca.com



> *'With great speed comes great cost'*
> 
> "Combine the realities of multimedia file size and a blazing fast connection that allows transfer of said files at unprecedented speeds, and you have a recipe for potentially expensive disaster. One careless download of a 1080p high-definition movie from the iTunes Store over 4G could eat up your entire monthly plan and then some. In fact, if you could achieve download speeds at the theoretical maximum 72Mbps of LTE, you could blow through a 5GB plan in just under 10 minutes, and Verizon's largest 10GB tier in about 20."


You may have to stop feeding the dog to help pay for the extra bandwidth.


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> With all the the gushing praise for the new iPad 3 from tech reviewers and fanbois alike, few have taken time to consider the (new?) reality of 4G speed combined with huge file sizes. For some, upgrading to the iPad 3 (iPad 2.3?) for margiinal improvements will bring an unexpected and unpleasant surprise.
> 
> www.tecca.com
> 
> You may have to stop feeding the dog to help pay for the extra bandwidth.


 True but then again if you blow through your monthly allotment your connection simply stops until the next billing cylcle (you can still use wifi of course). I simply just do without. That's the good thing about the pre-paid plans on the iPad. You won't get a huge bill at the end of the month with busted bandwidth allotment charges.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Unprecedented speeds?......pretty sure I read on anandtech.com the new iPad uses the same chip as the HTC thunderbolt....they should not be allowed to post up those numbers with out a fat disclaimer at least citing its limited to carriers resources and state current carrier speeds for each...

Dreaming if that new iPad is going to pull even 40Mbps less your the only one on the tower....

Gotta hand it to apple marketing department as they truly deserve the biggest checks as they know how to wrap/fool the general public with things...

...not saying anyone here is as we all seem pretty knowledgeable on things here. Just amazed how easily so many people are fooled by their things. Had 5ppl tell me they can't wait to download things with the new iPad at 70Mbps.....smh


----------



## Laxguy

Chris Blount said:


> True but then again if you blow through your monthly allotment your connection simply stops until the next billing cylcle (you can still use wifi of course). I simply just do without. That's the good thing about the pre-paid plans on the iPad. You won't get a huge bill at the end of the month with busted bandwidth allotment charges.


Also, avoiding a major hit on one's 3g or 4G or LTE plan is up to the user.... a bit of intelligence is "a good thing". Those who ignore common sense help make more money for the wireless telco, possibly keeping our costs down a tad.


----------



## mutelight

My 64GB Verizon model is sitting in Ontario, CA.


----------



## flexoffset

My 64GB white wi-fi is sitting in Kentucky.


----------



## BLWedge09

flexoffset said:


> My 64GB white wi-fi is sitting in Kentucky.


Mine too, but it's just a 16 Gig Wi-Fi only...


----------



## prozone1

32 g wifi Mine shows Mar 11, 2012 3:57 PM Picked up ONTARIO, CA


----------



## Steve

I'm gonna give this Monoprice "smart cover" a try. Covers the back as well, and it's under $16 shipped. Comes in black and red.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10843&cs_id=1084313&p_id=8456&seq=1&format=2

*EDITED TO ADD:* Doesn't fit the iPad2. The extra mm or so of thickness makes a difference.


----------



## TBlazer07

But will it fit the thicker "3?"



Steve said:


> I'm gonna give this Monoprice "smart cover" a try. Covers the back as well, and it's under $16 shipped. Comes in black and red.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10843&cs_id=1084313&p_id=8456&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> But will it fit the thicker "3?"


As it turns out, no!


----------



## Steve

Will be interesting to see if these iPads get warm to the touch at all. According to Engadget, I assume because of the smaller picture elements, there are twice as many LEDs required to backlight the screen. Besides LTE, that's likely another reason the battery capacity in the new iPad is 42.5 watt hours, vs. the iPad2's 25 watt hours.


----------



## TBlazer07

Steve said:


> Since the new one is only .03" thicker than the 2, I figure it's a safe bet. If not, there's a 30 day return policy.


 The issue isn't only thickness, it's also the size/location of the rear camera and the (supposedly) new taper on the sides on whether it will "snap" on as that case does.

I had that same case on my iPad 2 but sold it with it. If it fits it is a nice case and nice price. I can tell you it is a *very* tight fitting case on the bottom so it should be a good test of 2 vs 3 comparability.

I have a Marware "official" iPad 3 case due to be delivered today but obviously don't have the iPad yet but I will be able to see how it fits on my friends iPad 2. If everything lines up perfectly then most "2" cases will fit. The Marware case is way too expensive (and it probably will go back) but I am anxious to see how it compares to the "2" cases. Marware supposedly is one of the few companies that gets early access to the devices for case sizing as Apple sells their products in their stores so it should be properly sized for the "3."

Sellers are doubling and tripling prices on "2" cases and calling them "3" cases and saying they "should" fit.


----------



## afulkerson

mutelight said:


> My 64GB Verizon model is sitting in Ontario, CA.





flexoffset said:


> My 64GB white wi-fi is sitting in Kentucky.





BLWedge09 said:


> Mine too, but it's just a 16 Gig Wi-Fi only...





prozone1 said:


> 32 g wifi Mine shows Mar 11, 2012 3:57 PM Picked up ONTARIO, CA


You guys are really lucky, my 64GB WiFi is sitting in Chengdu, China.


----------



## Chris Blount

afulkerson said:


> You guys are really lucky, my 64GB WiFi is sitting in Chengdu, China.


 I don't even know where mine is. I have a tracking number but it comes up blank.


----------



## Steve

afulkerson said:


> You guys are really lucky, my 64GB WiFi is sitting in Chengdu, China.


Hopefully still scheduled to be delivered on the 16th?

Mine's sitting in Middletown, PA, which is about 200 miles west of me. I imagine it will inch close are the week goes on.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> The issue isn't only thickness, it's also the size/location of the rear camera and the (supposedly) new taper on the sides on whether it will "snap" on as that case does.


I'm worried about the speaker as well. Not sure if it's in exactly the same spot, and don't want the case to cover it at all.


----------



## RunnerFL

TBlazer07 said:


> The issue isn't only thickness, it's also the size/location of the rear camera and the (supposedly) new taper on the sides on whether it will "snap" on as that case does.
> 
> I had that same case on my iPad 2 but sold it with it. If it fits it is a nice case and nice price. I can tell you it is a *very* tight fitting case on the bottom so it should be a good test of 2 vs 3 comparability.
> 
> I have a Marware "official" iPad 3 case due to be delivered today but obviously don't have the iPad yet but I will be able to see how it fits on my friends iPad 2. If everything lines up perfectly then most "2" cases will fit. The Marware case is way too expensive (and it probably will go back) but I am anxious to see how it compares to the "2" cases. Marware supposedly is one of the few companies that gets early access to the devices for case sizing as Apple sells their products in their stores so it should be properly sized for the "3."
> 
> Sellers are doubling and tripling prices on "2" cases and calling them "3" cases and saying they "should" fit.


The thing that sucks the most about finding a case is Apple's refusal to call it anything other than iPad. It's not like I can go to amazon.com, or other sites, and search for "ipad case" and only get cases for the new iPad.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> I have a Marware "official" iPad 3 case due to be delivered today but obviously don't have the iPad yet but I will be able to see how it fits on my friends iPad 2. If everything lines up perfectly then most "2" cases will fit. The Marware case is way too expensive (and it probably will go back) but I am anxious to see how it compares to the "2" cases.


That Marware "MicroShell Folio" case looks like a beauty at $59, except for the fact it seems to cover the speaker to much. If it's not aligned perfectly, I imagine it would muffle the sound. I wonder why they didn't just make a cut-out there?

*EDITED TO ADD:* By comparison, the image on the right is the rear of the Monoprice iPad 2 case. Hopefully it will fit the new iPad as well!


----------



## Herdfan

We had our state age group swim championships this past weekend, and I was surprised by how many kids had iPads on the pool deck that were not in any kind of protective case. One fall on the tile floor and bye-bye.


----------



## RunnerFL

I'm waiting for Trident to come out with their cases for the 3rd Gen iPad. I've used their 1st Gen case for quite a while and love it. I've even dropped my iPad and it survived. 

I'm also using their Aegis cases for my iPhone 4, it's perfect.


----------



## braven

Steve said:


> Hopefully still scheduled to be delivered on the 16th?
> 
> Mine's sitting in Middletown, PA, which is about 200 miles west of me. I imagine it will inch close are the week goes on.


What a coincidence. I happen to be sitting in Middletown, PA too. Want me to pick it up for ya? :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> We had our state age group swim championships this past weekend, and I was surprised by how many kids had iPads on the pool deck that were not in any kind of protective case. One fall on the tile floor and bye-bye.


A few weeks ago, I was spending time with my... well, for all intents and purposes, we'll call them my nephews (they're my cousin's sons), who were playing with their mother's iPad (1st generation). Suffice it to say, I came away with a new respect for the ruggedness of iPads... LOL!!! :lol:



RunnerFL said:


> I'm also using their Aegis cases for my iPhone 4, it's perfect.


That's an AWESOME looking case!!

I'm just using a Verizon clip on case for my Android phone... nothing special, and when I get an iPhone, I'll most likely get a generic clip on case for it as well, but eventually, I'd like to get something like that if my case isn't too tight a fit. 

~Alan


----------



## Steve

braven said:


> What a coincidence. I happen to be sitting in Middletown, PA too. Want me to pick it up for ya? :lol:


If I was sure they'd release it to me, I'd drive the 3.5 hours each way and get it myself! :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07

Steve said:


> That Marware "MicroShell Folio" case looks like a beauty at $59, except for the fact it seems to cover the speaker to much. If it's not aligned perfectly, I imagine it would muffle the sound. I wonder why they didn't just make a cut-out there?
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:* By comparison, the image on the right is the rear of the Monoprice iPad 2 case. Hopefully it will fit the new iPad as well!


I don't think you will have to worry about iPad 2 cases fitting the iPad 3. I just got the Marware case (and it's already on its way back) and it is identical to the $17 Khomo case I had (except for 2 ridges on the bottom) which looks identical to the Monoprice case.

The camera and all other cutouts line up perfectly on the iPad 2 as well. They don't cut out the speaker they use 3 rows of lots of holes. I like that LOOK better but not sure how much, if at all, it would affect the sound. So it looks like most of the vendors will ultimately be jacking up prices on iPad 2 cases and changing the name on box.

Better get your "2" cases before they double in price once the word gets out and people have the 3 in hand.

Mine are sitting in Newark NJ (~8 miles) at Fedex EWR. Came from PA.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> I don't think you will have to worry about iPad 2 cases fitting the iPad 3. I just got the Marware case (and it's already on its way back) and it is identical to the $17 Khomo case I had (except for 2 ridges on the bottom) which looks identical to the Monoprice case.
> 
> The camera and all other cutouts line up perfectly on the iPad 2 as well. They don't cut out the speaker they use 3 rows of lots of holes. I like that LOOK better but not sure how much, if at all, it would affect the sound. So it looks like most of the vendors will ultimately be jacking up prices on iPad 2 cases and changing the name on box.
> 
> Better get your "2" cases before they double in price once the word gets out and people have the 3 in hand.


Great info. Thanks for checking!


----------



## RunnerFL

Alan Gordon said:


> That's an AWESOME looking case!!


It is. It also fits well, stays snug and is not too bulky. I had an Otterbox but the rubber on that thing just got all stretched out, flaps wouldn't stay closed, etc so I got the Trident Aegis case and love it.


----------



## TBlazer07

I really hate the cases with the big round hole cut out on the back where the "Apple" logo is. There are so many nice cases out there that they kill with that cutout.


----------



## Alan Gordon

TBlazer07 said:


> I really hate the cases with the big round hole cut out on the back where the "Apple" logo is. There are so many nice cases out there that they kill with that cutout.


I really like the Apple logo, so I actually kind of like it. 

I like some cases without them too though. 

~Alan


----------



## TBlazer07

Alan Gordon said:


> I really like the Apple logo, so I actually kind of like it.
> 
> I like some cases without them too though.
> 
> ~Alan


What does seeing the logo do for you? Is it like wearing a favorite team shirt? I guess I'm just not into that. When I spend $800 on a tablet (or anything) it should have MY picture on it, not the company I am giving my money. I hate the "lit up" billboard logo on the laptops even worse which is one of the reasons I would never own one. Drives me crazy.

Maybe that's why my grandkids call me Grumpy Grampy. :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon

TBlazer07 said:


> What does seeing the logo do for you?


I don't know... I like branding. I think the illuminated DirecTV logo on my HR24-100 is cool.



TBlazer07 said:


> When I spend $800 on a tablet (or anything) it should have MY picture on it, not the company I am giving my money.


You must be better looking than me... the last thing I want on a tablet (or phone) is my picture. I already have to see myself in the mirror... I don't want to scare myself any more than I already do (no comments about my profile picture).



TBlazer07 said:


> I hate the "lit up" billboard logo on the laptops even worse which is one of the reasons I would never own one. Drives me crazy.


I think it's AWESOME!! 



TBlazer07 said:


> Maybe that's why my grandkids call me Grumpy Grampy. :lol:


Perhaps... 

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy

TBlazer07 said:


> What does seeing the logo do for you? Is it like wearing a favorite team shirt? I guess I'm just not into that. When I spend $800 on a tablet (or anything) it should have MY picture on it, not the company I am giving my money. I hate the "lit up" billboard logo on the laptops even worse which is one of the reasons I would never own one. Drives me crazy.


Design and print a nice whatever on translucent paper, cut out round, cover with wide clear tape, put over the Apple logo. Really cheap and dirty: duct tape. Just like some cheap ass TV shows.



> Maybe that's why my grandkids call me Grumpy Grampy. :lol:


*Just* the grandkids?? 

BTW, are you getting the new iPad? I read you got rid of the 2 a couple of weeks ago and have a ********* now.


----------



## TBlazer07

Laxguy said:


> Design and print a nice whatever on translucent paper, cut out round, cover with wide clear tape, put over the Apple logo. Really cheap and dirty: duct tape. Just like some cheap ass TV shows.
> 
> *Just* the grandkids??
> 
> BTW, are you getting the new iPad? I read you got rid of the 2 a couple of weeks ago and have a ********* now.


When we broke the toilet paper roller this worked, so your idea should also. 









Yea, it's sitting on a Fedex truck between PA and NJ. Should have it Friday.


----------



## Steve

From *Tom'sHardware.com*:



> Now, we all know that cost of parts aren't everything, especially when you throw in production costs, R&D, marketing, and all of the other costs associated with designing, producing, and shipping a product. However, this is interesting in that, if accurate, it means Apple isn't making as much with the iPad 3 as it did with the iPad 2 or the iPad 1. [*more*]


I notice that even after a $100 drop in the iPad 2, its margins are still better than the new iPad.


----------



## Steve

I don't speak Vietnamese, but the video is clear! 

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...of_apples_new_ipad_surfaces_from_vietnam.html

I was happy to see very snappy performance. :up:


----------



## Chris Blount

Steve said:


> I don't speak Vietnamese, but the video is clear!
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article...of_apples_new_ipad_surfaces_from_vietnam.html
> 
> I was happy to see very snappy performance. :up:


 It also looks like my iPad 2 case will work even with the larger camera lense. 

My iPad 3 finally showed up on the FedEx site. Right now it's sitting in Nashville with a note giving a future delivery date of the 16th.


----------



## afulkerson

My Ipad 3 has finally made a move from Chengdu, China and is now in Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong. And shows a delivery date of the 16th. It still has a long way to go yet.


----------



## RunnerFL

Chris Blount said:


> My iPad 3 finally showed up on the FedEx site. Right now it's sitting in Nashville with a note giving a future delivery date of the 16th.


Same here. It's odd that the tracking info doesn't have all the China info. When I pre-ordered the iPad 1 it did, even showed them stopping in Alaska.


----------



## Herdfan

For those who ordered 4G models, which carrier did you choose and why?

I have both an AT&T and Verizon on order. At this point I still haven't decided which one I am going to keep.

*AT&T*
Pros -
Add to current service
Free AT&T WiFi where available

Cons - 
250M for $15 vs. 1G for $20
No Hotspot function - yet
No LTE in area

*Verizon*
Pros - 
LTE in market
Hotspot functionality
1G for $20 vs. 250M for $15

Cons -
Have to sign up with another carrier

So at this point I still can't decide. But I did read an article about how since the Verizon model is unlocked for international use, you could put in an AT&T sim and get 3.5G speeds, just not AT&T LTE. I wonder if this means I could pop the sim from my iphone and use it in the iPad when needed.

Anything else I haven't considered?


----------



## mutelight

Herdfan said:


> For those who ordered 4G models, which carrier did you choose and why?
> 
> I have both an AT&T and Verizon on order. At this point I still haven't decided which one I am going to keep.
> 
> *AT&T*
> Pros -
> Add to current service
> Free AT&T WiFi where available
> 
> Cons -
> 250M for $15 vs. 1G for $20
> No Hotspot function - yet
> No LTE in area
> 
> *Verizon*
> Pros -
> LTE in market
> Hotspot functionality
> 1G for $20 vs. 250M for $15
> 
> Cons -
> Have to sign up with another carrier
> 
> So at this point I still can't decide. But I did read an article about how since the Verizon model is unlocked for international use, you could put in an AT&T sim and get 3.5G speeds, just not AT&T LTE. I wonder if this means I could pop the sim from my iphone and use it in the iPad when needed.
> 
> Anything else I haven't considered?


I chose the Verizon version because I had AT&T since the first iPhone and recently switch my phone over to a LTE model on Verizon and my coverage is substantially better.

Within the past few months I think I have been in no more than a handful of areas that I did not have LTE coverage.


----------



## TBlazer07

Herdfan said:


> For those who ordered 4G models, which carrier did you choose and why?
> 
> I have both an AT&T and Verizon on order. At this point I still haven't decided which one I am going to keep.
> 
> *AT&T*
> Pros -
> Add to current service
> Free AT&T WiFi where available
> 
> Cons -
> 250M for $15 vs. 1G for $20
> No Hotspot function - yet
> No LTE in area
> 
> *Verizon*
> Pros -
> LTE in market
> Hotspot functionality
> 1G for $20 vs. 250M for $15
> 
> Cons -
> Have to sign up with another carrier
> 
> So at this point I still can't decide. But I did read an article about how since the Verizon model is unlocked for international use, you could put in an AT&T sim and get 3.5G speeds, just not AT&T LTE. I wonder if this means I could pop the sim from my iphone and use it in the iPad when needed.
> 
> Anything else I haven't considered?


I ordered both as well. The one I don't keep I will flip and maybe make a couple bucks.

Anyway, my first thought is the VZW one. Why? Because the VZW one has all the AT&T GSM radios (sans LTE) as well as the CDMA. **IF** (big IF) the VZW one will work with my AT&T SIM (I know it will outside the US but inside the US is questionable) then I have the best of both worlds.

ATT faux 4G (non-LTE HSPA+) gives me around 5-7MBps so with the VZW one, if it works, everything is covered.

"Technically" it should work but whether VZW locks out ATT towers in the US as they do on the iPhone it might be the problem.

YES, the iPads are unlocked and unsubsidized so it should work but a neighbor of mine who is a VZW mobile engineer (designs and works on the towers) did some checking at work and while they are not 100% sure they think it will not work IN THE USA with an ATT SIM (like the iPhone 4S) but will outside the USA.


----------



## Chris Blount

AT&T Coverage is better down here in my area. That's the main reason I'm still with AT&T.


----------



## TBlazer07

RunnerFL said:


> Same here. It's odd that the tracking info doesn't have all the China info. When I pre-ordered the iPad 1 it did, even showed them stopping in Alaska.


 For the most part, it's being reported that unless you had it engraved it was shipped from within the US and not direct from China. Of course there were some exceptions but from the hundreds of respondents on the various forums that has mostly been the case.


----------



## HDJulie

Chris Blount said:


> AT&T Coverage is better down here in my area. That's the main reason I'm still with AT&T.


I've been going back & forth on this but have decided to stay with AT&T because their network compared to Verizon is faster where I am. Plus, I know that I'll get the next new iPad when it comes out next year so it's not like I'm stuck with AT&T for the long term. Verizon has 4G in the Little Rock area & it's actually kind of close to my house but it's not quite there yet. A year from now might be a different story .


----------



## mutelight

TBlazer07 said:


> For the most part, it's being reported that unless you had it engraved it was shipped from within the US and not direct from China. Of course there were some exceptions but from the hundreds of respondents on the various forums that has mostly been the case.


Ah alright, that would explain why when I could track my shipment, the origin was southern California. (Where it has been since Sunday. )


----------



## TBlazer07

mutelight said:


> Ah alright, that would explain why when I could track my shipment, the origin was southern California. (Where it has been since Sunday. )


 Yea, mine have been sitting in PA since Saturday. Evidently Apple is sending secure trailers to major distribution points where they would be labeled and transferrred to Fedex by Thurs for Fri delivery. The ones coming from China are by UPS and a few of those folks probably have a chance of getting them early because UPS officially doesn't do a "delayed delivery" and some may sneak through.

Edit: Just checked tracking info for my 2nd one and it shows delivery for TOMORROW on the Fedex site. I'm sure that will change once it starts moving but stranger things have happened. The first one still shows Friday.


----------



## afulkerson

RunnerFL said:


> Same here. It's odd that the tracking info doesn't have all the China info. When I pre-ordered the iPad 1 it did, even showed them stopping in Alaska.


Well mine now shows as being in Alaska.



TBlazer07 said:


> For the most part, it's being reported that unless you had it engraved it was shipped from within the US and not direct from China. Of course there were some exceptions but from the hundreds of respondents on the various forums that has mostly been the case.


Mine did have engraving.

And at least it is in the USA. Still shows as being delivered on the 16th.


----------



## Sixto

Mine now in MIDDLETOWN, PA.


----------



## RunnerFL

TBlazer07 said:


> For the most part, it's being reported that unless you had it engraved it was shipped from within the US and not direct from China. Of course there were some exceptions but from the hundreds of respondents on the various forums that has mostly been the case.


Ahhh, they got smart and didn't wait to ship them all from China a day before release date this time. I guess they had them already over here before they fulfilled orders.


----------



## Steve

Sixto said:


> Mine now in MIDDLETOWN, PA.


It's about time! Mine was getting lonely there!


----------



## afulkerson

Mine is now is Louisville, KY, only 400 more miles to go.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> Hmmm. Should I order 32GB or 64GB today. How big is a true 1080p 2 hour movie?


Looks like some examples are out there now:

Apple's 1080p compared with Blu-ray: Can you tell the difference?



Alan Gordon said:


> With the increased size of apps due to higher resolution graphics, as well as videos and the like, I think the 64gb would be smart for those who can afford the additional $100.


I really hope that my apps won't balloon in size on my 16gb iPad 2 for benefits I probably won't see. Hopefully the reason is the latter:



> The website also posted some screenshots of apps optimized by Apple for the new iPad's Retina display and claimed most apps are 2.5 to 3 times larger. The website noted Keynote, as an example, jumped to 327MB from 115MB before. iMovie is now 404MB, compared to the 70MB app before being upgraded for the new iPad. Of course, many new features packed into the latest updates could account for the increased file size.


SOURCE

~Alan


----------



## HDJulie

My brother just checked his tracking -- the time updated from Friday "by 3PM" to "by 10PM"!


----------



## mutelight

HDJulie said:


> My brother just checked his tracking -- the time updated from Friday "by 3PM" to "by 10PM"!


Lame! I am hoping since I ordered mine to be delivered to work (large company with many shipments) will get it before 3PM.



Alan Gordon said:


> Looks like some examples are out there now:
> 
> Apple's 1080p compared with Blu-ray: Can you tell the difference?


Wow! That is highly impressive considering the file size. I will have to give it a go when mine gets here.

I won't bother watching them on my big screens but it should be quite nice on a screen less than 10".


----------



## Steve

HDJulie said:


> My brother just checked his tracking -- the time updated from Friday "by 3PM" to "by 10PM"!


Mine still says 3PM, but you have me worried now it's gonna change! :lol:

The Apple stores are opening at 8AM on Friday. Last year, the iPad's weren't available till 5PM. Glad they changed that. Will be interesting to see if Best Buy, Target, Walmart, Sam's, et al. will open earlier Friday.


----------



## Herdfan

Steve said:


> The Apple stores are opening at 8AM on Friday. Last year, the iPad's weren't available till 5PM. Glad they changed that. Will be interesting to see if Best Buy, Target, Walmart, Sam's, et al. will open earlier Friday.


My BB is not. Regular 10am opening. Walmart will be open as it is 24 hours. I drop my daughter off for school at 7:20, so I may go over to WM just to see. If I can pick up a couple of WiFi units, I might put them on ebay just to see how desperate people are.


----------



## TBlazer07

Herdfan said:


> My BB is not. Regular 10am opening. Walmart will be open as it is 24 hours. I drop my daughter off for school at 7:20, so I may go over to WM just to see. If I can pick up a couple of WiFi units, I might put them on ebay just to see how desperate people are.


 I have 2 on eBay now and people aren't too desperate yet. If supplies get very low over the weekend it may go up but I think Apple has a lot of inventory for this one. There are some sellers with very low "Buy it now" prices where they barely will clear $100.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> There are some sellers with very low "Buy it now" prices *where they barely will clear $100*.


Before or after eBay/PayPal's cut? Combined, they take about 10% of the total selling price, right? So a $500 iPad that sells for $600 means the seller gets ~ $540.


----------



## TBlazer07

Steve said:


> Before or after eBay/PayPal's cut? Combined, they take about 10% of the total selling price, right? So a $500 iPad that sells for $600 means the buyer gets ~ $540.


 $100 AFTER fees & shipping. For electronics usually around 9-10% after everything. Here's an excellent calculator: http://www.rolbe.com/ebay.htm (make sure you select the right CATEGORY - electronics- on the left side).

I get a 20% discount on eBay fees due to my feedback rating and volume so last year my total "giveaway" on all my sales (shipping, eBay & PayPal fees) came to around 7.5% which really isn't that horrible. A lot less than running a "real" B&M store where you pay rent, insurance, utilities, bribes etc etc.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"TBlazer07" said:


> $100 AFTER fees & shipping. For electronics usually around 9-10% after everything. Here's an excellent calculator: http://www.rolbe.com/ebay.htm (make sure you select the right CATEGORY - electronics- on the left side).
> 
> I get a 20% discount on eBay fees due to my feedback rating and volume so last year my total "giveaway" on all my sales (shipping, eBay & PayPal fees) came to around 7.5% which really isn't that horrible. A lot less than running a "real" B&M store where you pay rent, insurance, utilities, bribes etc etc.


Great detailed calculator that is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

On the 1080p front... I've re-downloaded a bunch of my iTunes content and can definitely say I see a big improvement over the 720p previous downloads.

I don't yet have an Apple TV to see these on my big screen... but on my iPad and my 24" iMac they look very noticeably better.

They probably do not compare as well with Blu-rays that I own... but I wouldn't expect them to... so I'm mostly impressed here.

The only thing I wish... is that there were some better way to get the 1080p downloads for movies/tv shows you already own. It would be nice if there were a simple way to see what you've already purchased that has a 1080p download that you could tag and download. Also would be nice if there were an easier way to remove the 720p file after you get the 1080p download.

There's a lot of manual tinkering I have to do to get things updated.


----------



## TBlazer07

Stewart Vernon said:


> On the 1080p front... I've re-downloaded a bunch of my iTunes content and can definitely say I see a big improvement over the 720p previous downloads.
> 
> I don't yet have an Apple TV to see these on my big screen... but on my iPad and my 24" iMac they look very noticeably better.
> 
> They probably do not compare as well with Blu-rays that I own... but I wouldn't expect them to... so I'm mostly impressed here.
> 
> The only thing I wish... is that there were some better way to get the 1080p downloads for movies/tv shows you already own. It would be nice if there were a simple way to see what you've already purchased that has a 1080p download that you could tag and download. Also would be nice if there were an easier way to remove the 720p file after you get the 1080p download.
> 
> There's a lot of manual tinkering I have to do to get things updated.


 So you have your "3?" and you can "see" the difference between 720P and 1080P on a 10" screen? You must have incredible eyes or I have bad ones. Probably the latter.


----------



## Chris Blount

My iPad 3 is on the move! It left Nashville at 3am this morning. Yay!


----------



## Steve

Chris Blount said:


> My iPad 3 is on the move! It left Nashville at 3am this morning. Yay!


Ditto. Mine got to Newark at 7AM, about an hour away, so it's getting closer!

And my Apple TV moved from Ontario to upstate NY last night.


----------



## RunnerFL

Chris Blount said:


> My iPad 3 is on the move! It left Nashville at 3am this morning. Yay!


Mine too, it went from Nashville to Memphis. Woo hoo!


----------



## dmspen

Saw any interesting tidbit about the new iPad. A retina icon on the iPad is 'bigger' than an original Mac screen!


----------



## Steve

dmspen said:


> Saw any interesting tidbit about the new iPad. A retina icon on the iPad is 'bigger' than an original Mac screen!


Ya. The original Mac display was 512x342 total pixels in your choice of colors, either black or white! 

Even still, they managed to offer font selection!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

TBlazer07 said:


> So you have your "3?" and you can "see" the difference between 720P and 1080P on a 10" screen? You must have incredible eyes or I have bad ones. Probably the latter.


I don't have a new iPad... I don't even have an iPad 2. But even on the original iPad, the downscaled 1080p files look a little bit better than the 720p files did.

Not saying that it is worlds of difference like it is on the 24" monitor sometimes... but still noticeable if you look closely.


----------



## TBlazer07

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't have a new iPad... I don't even have an iPad 2. But even on the original iPad, the downscaled 1080p files look a little bit better than the 720p files did.
> 
> Not saying that it is worlds of difference like it is on the 24" monitor sometimes... but still noticeable if you look closely.


I can't even tell the difference on my 50" PDP! I can't imagine how you can on 9 inches. Are you sure it's not the placebo effect or maybe the "megapixel myth." :lol:


----------



## Steve

My new Apple TV just arrived, a day earlier than the tracking estimate! :up:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

TBlazer07 said:


> I can't even tell the difference on my 50" PDP! I can't imagine how you can on 9 inches. Are you sure it's not the placebo effect or maybe the "megapixel myth." :lol:


Nah.. I have several that I compared side-by-side 720p vs 1080p. I grant you that it is hard to tell on an iPad... but not impossible.

There are lots of posts on the internet of people who can't tell any difference in DVD vs Blu-ray... so apparently we all have different levels of eyesight.

The Apple 1080p still doesn't compare to my Blu-rays... I wouldn't mean to imply that... but definitely are better than what they had before, so it is a step in the right direction to me.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stewart Vernon said:


> On the 1080p front... I've re-downloaded a bunch of my iTunes content and can definitely say I see a big improvement over the 720p previous downloads.


Aside from some Digital Copies I've gotten from iTunes, I haven't gotten any movies from them (I still think it's weird that of the Digital Copies I have, only one movie is listed in my previous purchases... you'd think they would at least work something out with Disney), so no HD movies for me to re-download.

However, I have quite a few TV shows I could re-download, but I have no idea if any of them are in 1080p or not. 



TBlazer07 said:


> So you have your "3?" and you can "see" the difference between 720P and 1080P on a 10" screen? You must have incredible eyes or I have bad ones. Probably the latter.


A game I have on my iPad 2 updated last week, and I noticed some of the graphics were sharper. I suspect the developer was getting ready for the iPad 3.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Steve said:


> My new Apple TV just arrived, a day earlier than the tracking estimate! :up:


LUCKY!! 

~Alan<~~~~~~~~Wants one very badly...


----------



## mutelight

Steve said:


> My new Apple TV just arrived, a day earlier than the tracking estimate! :up:


Nice! Enjoy!

I have two Apple TVs in my place and would love the new one but I cannot justify only the resolution increase.

I really only push random YouTube videos to them when friends are over and use it to AirPlay music to my systems.


----------



## Steve

mutelight said:


> Nice! Enjoy!
> 
> I have two Apple TVs in my place and would love the new one but I cannot justify only the resolution increase.
> 
> I really only push random YouTube videos to them when friends are over and use it to AirPlay music to my systems.


Thanks! I can already AirPlay iPad/iPod audio to my Pioneer home theater receiver, and that's worked out really well.

This is my first ATV, tho. Not really sure how I'm going to use it, but I figure it'll be fun to AirPlay video to it, display photos, or simply to mirror whatever my iPad screen is doing, ATM, on a 65" 1080p display.


----------



## mutelight

Steve said:


> Thanks! I can already AirPlay iPad/iPod audio to my Pioneer home theater receiver, and that's worked out really well.
> 
> This is my first ATV, tho. Not really sure how I'm going to use it, but I figure it'll be fun to AirPlay video to it, display photos, or simply to mirror whatever my iPad screen is doing, ATM, on a 65" 1080p display.


I am jealous, my Pioneer Elite SC-05 doesn't support that. 

I will be interested to see if the iPad will display mirror 1080p to the ATV.

When I would use my iPad 2 with the ATV, the resolution was 720p and a low bitrate so under motion it got pretty messy.


----------



## dennisj00

Steve said:


> Thanks! I can already AirPlay iPad/iPod audio to my Pioneer home theater receiver, and that's worked out really well.
> 
> This is my first ATV, tho. Not really sure how I'm going to use it, but I figure it'll be fun to AirPlay video to it, display photos, or simply to mirror whatever my iPad screen is doing, ATM, on a 65" 1080p display.


Enjoy your ATV!! We've enjoyed our 720p versions and will probably wait to upgrade unless there's really something different with the new iPad (due tomorrow.)

Other than a really good interface, Airplay and a great Netflix interface, our main use is movies on our PCs, AirVideo to the iPad, then Airplay to ATV. . . nothing but net!!

And it travels well!


----------



## Chris Blount

At my local sort facility. This excitement builds!

(Yes, its OK to post your play-by-play. Nothing wrong with having a little bit if fun.  )


----------



## Herdfan

For those who did not pre-order, it looks like 24 Hour Wal-Marts are going to have limited supplies available at 12:01am.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1341318


----------



## Steve

Alan Gordon said:


> I really hope that my apps won't balloon in size on my 16gb iPad 2 for benefits I probably won't see.


Looks like the answer is "it depends" on the app.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-5...dy-ipad-apps-explode-in-size-not-necessarily/

According to the chart on that page, it was 2-3 media rich apps that gained the most weight. Looks like most other apps gained about 10MB on average, which shouldn't be a big deal, IMHO.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Steve said:


> Looks like the answer is "it depends" on the app.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-5...dy-ipad-apps-explode-in-size-not-necessarily/
> 
> According to the chart on that page, it was 2-3 media rich apps that gained the most weight. Looks like most other apps gained about 10MB on average, which shouldn't be a big deal, IMHO.


Kind of what I figured. Not too big of a deal... I just hope others don't follow as time goes by. 

~Alan


----------



## phrelin

Steve said:


> Looks like the answer is "it depends" on the app.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-5...dy-ipad-apps-explode-in-size-not-necessarily/
> 
> According to the chart on that page, it was 2-3 media rich apps that gained the most weight. Looks like most other apps gained about 10MB on average, which shouldn't be a big deal, IMHO.


I always figured that the real issue in the long run would never be processor speed, or display quality, or battery life, but memory. Even though my wife and I both bought the 64GB version of the iPad 1, I know that if we use them for more office and media purposes, we'll ultimately become dependent on "the cloud."

Our Kindle Fire has even less memory, of course. But we already have a whole lot more music, video, books, etc. purchased over the years through Amazon accessible from the cloud.

It makes me nervous not to have some expandable, copyable hard drive equivalent, but that would defeat the advantage of a tablet.


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> It makes me nervous not to have some expandable, copyable hard drive equivalent, but that would defeat the advantage of a tablet.


I hear you. I don't buy music from Amazon, but besides my own CD collection, I buy from iTunes and Google, so everything's been "iTunes matched" or uploaded (including Google purchases) and also copied to my music.google.com account (including iTunes purchases). Knowing I have both local and cloud access to all that stuff, I'm learning not to worry if it's physically on my device du jour or not. And if that device has access to wifi, which is usually the case, I often just stream from my Google music archive, without even bothering to copy it down.


----------



## Chris Blount

On FedEX vehicle for delivery. Yipee!

By the way, for those that want the new AppleTV today and have access to a Best Buy, jump on their web site and order one for in store pickup before they open. I didn't have any trouble getting one and plan to pick it up later today.


----------



## Steve

Chris Blount said:


> On FedEX vehicle for delivery. Yipee!


Ditto! Mine's also on the truck, but still says by 3PM. Fingers crossed they have some "guaranteed 10:30AM's" to deliver nearby and I'll get lucky.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Here's an interesting comparison of *the original iPad*, *iPad2*, and *new iPad *on YouTube.

Speedtest comparisons are included and "interesting".


----------



## naijai

Just picked mine up from best buy and comparing the screens resolution there is a significant difference.


----------



## Herdfan

naijai said:


> Just picked mine up from best buy and comparing the screens resolution there is a significant difference.


How was your BB? I went to mine this morning to get a case and an ATV3 (they had not gotten their shipment of these in  ). There were about 25 people in line and my BB said they got 240 iPads in. That seems like a lot.

There was one car at the Verizon store and 3 cars at the AT&T store when I went by them about 8:50am. There was a line at the same AT&T store for the iPad2 release.


----------



## RunnerFL

Mine arrived via FedEx at noon my time.


----------



## naijai

Only 3 people in line and they had alot in stock when i peeked in the back


----------



## mutelight

The screen is gorgeous! Even though my Galaxy Nexus has a 1.2Ghz dual-core CPU, I have missed the speed of rendering pages and the over feel of iOS.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here's an interesting comparison of *the original iPad*, *iPad2*, and *new iPad *on YouTube.
> 
> Speedtest comparisons are included and "interesting".


Why "interesting"? They look very close and more than likely has to do with fluctuations in the internet connection.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mutelight said:


> Why "interesting"? They look very close and more than likely has to do with fluctuations in the internet connection.


That word was intentionally used to refrain from adding any specific personal observations on my part.


----------



## mutelight

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That word was intentionally used to refrain from adding any specific personal observations on my part.


Ah gotcha, yeah it is most likely due to network conditions.

The real test is over the cell networks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> Aside from some Digital Copies I've gotten from iTunes, I haven't gotten any movies from them (I still think it's weird that of the Digital Copies I have, only one movie is listed in my previous purchases... you'd think they would at least work something out with Disney), so no HD movies for me to re-download.
> 
> However, I have quite a few TV shows I could re-download, but I have no idea if any of them are in 1080p or not.


OK...

I just figured this out last night after attempting to download a TV show again only to get a 720p copy. 

TV Shows (and I assume movies) have a listing under the price. That listing includes the resolutions (720p, 1080p) available. Below that, you should have something like (Downloading 720p) listed. If you click on it, it will take you to the Settings and you can change that to where it will download the 1080p copy instead.

It appears a LOT of titles have already been upgraded. I guess I will have a LOT of downloading to do... 

~Alan


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Alan Gordon said:


> OK...
> 
> I just figured this out last night after attempting to download a TV show again only to get a 720p copy.
> 
> TV Shows (and I assume movies) have a listing under the price. That listing includes the resolutions (720p, 1080p) available. Below that, you should have something like (Downloading 720p) listed. If you click on it, it will take you to the Settings and you can change that to where it will download the 1080p copy instead.
> 
> It appears a LOT of titles have already been upgraded. I guess I will have a LOT of downloading to do...
> 
> ~Alan


Yeah. The only "safe" ones are the pages that say they have both 720p and 1080p.. but one show (I think it was Supernatural Season 7 premiere) I got as a free download says "HD" with no specifics... but when I downloaded it I actually got a 1080p download.


----------



## dennisj00

FedEx arrived about 12:30. Wife is still tweaking but the camera is noticably better. Display is better but not sure how much, possibly for fonts in Kindle, etc.

It is fast.


----------



## Steve

Got mine as well. Display is gorgeous, IMO. This Monoprice "smart cover" for the iPad2 does not fit the new iPad, however.


----------



## Losana

Got mine slightly before 10 AM and I just opened it up. I can tell that it downloads data faster and the screen is clearer on video replays. Now I just have to take it to AT&T for another SIM card for my business account to test out the 4G.


----------



## mutelight

It turns out you can use the Verizon LTE model on AT&T as well but you will be limited to 3G.

Still nice to have options though.

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/16/new-verizon-ipad-runs-on-att-3g-networks-with-att-micro-sim/


----------



## braven

I participated in the launch of an iProduct for the first time today. I was in and out of the Lancaster Apple store by 8:30 this morning. This is my first iPad, and so far I really like it.

If you're in the Harrisburg/Lancaster area the Apple store has plenty iPads on hand.


----------



## Devo1237

Almost 2p here and no word from FedEx. I'm getting antsy!


----------



## afulkerson

Finnaly at 3:45 UPS showed up. Am typing on the new IPad. Yeh


----------



## Devo1237

Just got mine too! The FedEx guy looked tired. lol


----------



## hdtvfan0001

afulkerson said:


> *Finnaly* at 3:45 UPS showed up. Am typing on the new IPad. Yeh


That explains the mis-spellings.


----------



## Chris Blount

Got mine at 2:45. Yes, the FedEX guy looked tired.

The screen is amazing. No visible pixels at all.

I went to Best Buy to pick up the new AppleTV and they actually still had plenty of iPads in all models.


----------



## Herdfan

Chris Blount said:


> I went to Best Buy to pick up the new AppleTV and they actually still had plenty of iPads in all models.


Did they have it? Mine did not. But yes, plenty of iPads.


----------



## RAD

"Herdfan" said:


> Did they have it? Mine did not. But yes, plenty of iPads.


My BB had plenty of iPads and they must have had ATV since one of their staff asked if I wanted one also.


----------



## TBlazer07

Needed something to do today so I went iPad hunting (had mine coming from preorder but wanted to check around).

Seems all the early birds around here got up early for nothing.

3 Best Buys were loaded with them around 2PM and no one waiting to buy one. Girl at the "iPad desk" by the door said they had "many" left.

3 local Targets had none (well, 1 had 1 white 64GB wi-fi). All said they got in total around 12 which were gone within an hour.

Around 1130AM Apple Store in the Menlo Park NJ Mall had about 20 blue shirt security people and AT LEAST 30 obnoxious sales people. (I hate apple store employees, most are just so annoying). Not one person in line the rope line they had setup. When I tried to walk into the store to look around some "security guy" blocked me from entering and told me I had to "check-in" with the annoying Apple employee to swear on the life of my children that I was "just looking" and not trying to buy an iPad (or else I would have to "go through the totally empty rope line"). I think they were assigning personal Apple Drones to you if you wanted to actually buy something.

Every time I walked past one of the 12yr old looking sales drones they all so annoyingly asked if they could help me (at least 6 different times). I think they were playing a ZONE SALES OFFENSE. One of them said other then the 8AM group where there had been 50 on line waiting there were no lines and they had "loads" of iPads.

Either the pre-order (not available for the "2") helped reduce lines or they aren't selling as many as they expected. Every TV show is showing the NYC store where zillions of smelly unwashed kids slept in tents waiting for their chance to yell "hey dude" or "baba booey" in front of a TV camera but none of the TV cameras traveled out of the city to see what really was going on, which was not so much.

eBay prices are tanking. Many seller's buy it now prices after fees and shipping are LESS than what you could buy it for in a store. No idea why people are doing that rather than just sending them back.

Anyway, I have 2 extra ones I'm going to send back unless someone wants them for exactly what I paid for them plus shipping out to you (~$20 w/insurance & signature). Would seem silly since they are available everywhere (at least here in Northern NJ) but in case some of you are from the boonies and can't find one let me know because I'm going to hang onto them for a few days. I have 1 each of AT&T and Verizon 16GB Black.

New Jersey iPad reporter signing off! :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07

Steve said:


> Got mine as well. Display is gorgeous, IMO. This Monoprice "smart cover" for the iPad2 does not fit the new iPad, however.


 Was just gonna ask you about that. How, didn't it fit? Too tight?


----------



## Devo1237

"TBlazer07" said:


> Was just gonna ask you about that. How, didn't it fit? Too tight?


Yeah, I tried the same cover. Doesn't fit. Just a tad to small to latch on to the new iPad.

P.S. This is my first post from my new iPad


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah. The only "safe" ones are the pages that say they have both 720p and 1080p.. but one show (I think it was Supernatural Season 7 premiere) I got as a free download says "HD" with no specifics... but when I downloaded it I actually got a 1080p download.


I downloaded the "Supernatural" Season 7 premiere a week or so ago when iTunes had all those free WB season premieres for free... glad to hear it's 1080p as well.

So far, I've upgraded three episodes of TV shows... it will take several months using a 6mbps speed connection... particularly with how pounded Apple's servers are probably getting for the next few weeks. 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> That explains the mis-spellings.


Though it's not the easiest to write on, the iPad makes up for it with a decent auto-correct feature... 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

TBlazer07 said:


> Every time I walked past one of the 12yr old looking sales drones they all so annoyingly asked if they could help me (at least 6 different times).


WOW!!! Here in South Georgia, 9 times out of 10, you have to chase after an employee of a store (any store) to ASK for help. 4 times out of 10, they get away... 

~Alan


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> Was just gonna ask you about that. How, didn't it fit? Too tight?


Yup. Can only get one pair of tabs to snap in, not both. That 1mm makes a difference!


----------



## Davenlr

What is the big deal with waiting in line and all that? I just checked my local Best Buy, and the three others within 25 miles, and every single model is in stock at all three stores... Prices are 3X what I would pay, but lines to get one?


----------



## RunnerFL

Davenlr said:


> What is the big deal with waiting in line and all that? I just checked my local Best Buy, and the three others within 25 miles, and every single model is in stock at all three stores... Prices are 3X what I would pay, but lines to get one?


There normally aren't enough to go around. Apparently Apple finally figured out how to put out an item and not have there be a shortage within a few hours.


----------



## TBlazer07

Alan Gordon said:


> WOW!!! Here in South Georgia, 9 times out of 10, you have to chase after an employee of a store (any store) to ASK for help. 4 times out of 10, they get away...
> 
> ~Alan


 That's how it is around here too except for those obnoxious Apple-store-genius-cadets-in-training. Every time I walk into that store I just want to run out.


----------



## Steve

RunnerFL said:


> There normally aren't enough to go around. Apparently Apple finally figured out how to put out an item and not have there be a shortage within a few hours.


Or it could be there wasn't as much pent-up demand for this one. They just sold a ton of iPad2s at Christmas, and original 2 owners that upgraded (like me) are probably the exception. Plus, I believe they're going to continue to sell a lot of iPad2s this year at $399. Just my .02.


----------



## TBlazer07

mutelight said:


> It turns out you can use the Verizon LTE model on AT&T as well but you will be limited to 3G.
> 
> Still nice to have options though.
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/16/new-verizon-ipad-runs-on-att-3g-networks-with-att-micro-sim/


Yes and no:

#1) If you have an *ACTIVATED* iPhone SIM and put it in the VERIZON (VZW) iPad ATT Data works. However there is no way ATT will let it continue plus it is against their TOS.

#2) If you have an *ACTIVATED* iPad 2 SIM from your previous iPad (or even from an iPad 3) it will also work in a VZW iPad but you may have to change the APN (easy do do).

#3) If you have a *FRESH NEW not yet activated* iPad SIM and put it into the VZW iPad you cannot activate the SIM in the iPad or Online.

So basically the VZW iPad software does lock out AT&T SIM cards. Unless you already have an activated ATT SIM you are SOL which kinda  kills the deal for most people as you cannot get to the "account" page on the VZW iPad with an ATT sim and if you try it online you get an "incorrect device" message probably because of the IMEI.


----------



## Rob77

This sums up the blind buying of most Apple Fan Boys.....yes, this site is filled with them....and they do whatever Apple tells them.

http://gizmodo.com/5894094/we-people-an-ipad-2-told-them-it-was-the-new-ipad-and-they-loved-it


----------



## TBlazer07

Rob77 said:


> This sums up the blind buying of most Apple Fan Boys.....yes, this site is filled with them....and they do whatever Apple tells them.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5894094/we-people-an-ipad-2-told-them-it-was-the-new-ipad-and-they-loved-it


 WHile I would love to agree with you the test was ridiculous. The fact they gave an iPad 2 to 2 "non-geeks" (disinterested persons) of course they wouldn't care or notice. If they gave them both devices and put them side-by-side it might make a difference. The "statictics" are totally "invalid."

Considering Gizmodo=Gawker it's understandable. They do have a hard-xx against Apple after the iPhone 4 affair. I'm no Apple fan either (read my post a few back).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Alan Gordon said:


> I downloaded the "Supernatural" Season 7 premiere a week or so ago when iTunes had all those free WB season premieres for free... glad to hear it's 1080p as well.n


I double-checked and made sure I wasn't lying to you... I was correct. Thus far, though, most of the re-downloads I have done where it didn't specifically say 1080p was available just got me another 720p file.

There are weird things, too, like... Smallville... Seasons 3-7, 9, and 10 all now say "720p and 1080p" available... but seasons 1,2, and 8 just say "HD" so I wasn't sure I wanted to devote the time to download only to find out it was still 720p.

Doctor Who was a mixed bag. I had some of the "prequel" 1-2 minute deals from season 6... All the season 6, part 1 clips were 1080p but the part 2 clips were still 720p that I re downloaded.

I know it will be a while before they get everything updated... I just wish it was more clear what they have and haven't done so I wasn't guessing a lot of the time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

TBlazer07 said:


> WHile I would love to agree with you the test was ridiculous. The fact they gave an iPad 2 to 2 "non-geeks" (disinterested persons) of course they wouldn't care or notice. If they gave them both devices and put them side-by-side it might make a difference. The "statictics" are totally "invalid."
> 
> Considering Gizmodo=Gawker it's understandable. They do have a hard-xx against Apple after the iPhone 4 affair. I'm no Apple fan either (read my post a few back).


I shared a legit performance comparison test in an earlier post (#266) showing all 3 versions of the iPad to date - without opinion.

As that benchmark test shows...performance on the new iPad in comparison to the iPad 2 is only nominally increased (a surprise), however, it was a smart move for Apple to improve upon their screen resolution. Overall, I suspect most new iPad users will enjoy their devices.


----------



## TBlazer07

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I shared a legit performance comparison test in an earlier post (#266) showing all 3 versions of the iPad to date - without opinion.
> 
> As that benchmark test shows...performance on the new iPad in comparison to the iPad 2 is only nominally increased (a surprise), however, it was a smart move for Apple to improve upon their screen resolution. Overall, I suspect most new iPad users will enjoy their devices.


Not talking about a performance test here, just a GAWKER.COM (Gizmodo) stupid pet trick test. While it is probably correct it was statistically meaningless for making a general conclusion.

Frankly, other then the better screen which "is nice" they are the same. However for the "normal" everyday user it's really no big deal. Performance is virtually identical or (as some report) worse. The new camera is meaningless. LTE is "cool" but how much speed do you really need to surf the web, data costs in the end will go crazy with people streaming on LTE because their data will be gone quickly. Some guy said he did a test and he streamed an HD movie and it sucked up all his 2GB (ATT & VZW will LOVE that), Battery charging is horrid, it takes forever due to the much larger battery. That's going to be the next big brouhaha to keep the Apple world in a tizzy. You now have a battery almost twice a large being charged at the same rate so it should take almost twice as long to charge give or take a few.

I only upgraded because I like to have the "latest and (allegedly) greatest." I could have easily lived with the 2. Overall it really didn't mean much other than something new to play with.

I honestly can't imagine they will sell nearly as many as they did for the 2 because *MOST* people don't care.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

TBlazer07 said:


> Not talking about a performance test here, just a GAWKER.COM (Gizmodo) stupid pet trick test. While it is probably correct it was statistically meaningless for making a general conclusion.
> 
> Frankly, other then the better screen which "is nice" they are the same. However for the "normal" everyday user it's really no big deal. Performance is virtually identical or (as some report) worse. The new camera is meaningless. LTE is "cool" but how much speed do you really need to surf the web, data costs in the end will go crazy with people streaming on LTE because their data will be gone quickly. Some guy said he did a test and he streamed an HD movie and it sucked up all his 2GB (ATT & VZW will LOVE that), Battery charging is horrid, it takes forever due to the much larger battery. That's going to be the next big brouhaha to keep the Apple world in a tizzy. You now have a battery almost twice a large being charged at the same rate so it should take almost twice as long to charge give or take a few.
> 
> I only upgraded because I like to have the "latest and (allegedly) greatest." I could have easily lived with the 2. Overall it really didn't mean much other than something new to play with.
> 
> I honestly can't imagine they will sell nearly as many as they did for the 2 because *MOST* people don't care.


I have intentionally refrained from my own observations, having spent about 1 1/2 hours with a new iPad on the first day I saw them at my local Best Buy. I came to the exact same conclusions as you...but as an owner...your views are far more valuable on this topic than mine.

I do find your observations to be interesting, *candid*, and consistent with some other user experiences read on the web. *Thank you for sharing*...as I am "scouting" the new iPad for someone who has an interest, and will simply share your post without any editorial comment on my part.


----------



## mutelight

Rob77 said:


> This sums up the blind buying of most Apple Fan Boys.....yes, this site is filled with them....and they do whatever Apple tells them.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5894094/we-people-an-ipad-2-told-them-it-was-the-new-ipad-and-they-loved-it


Or it speaks volumes for their design, functionality, and ease of use.


----------



## klang

TBlazer07 said:


> Frankly, other then the better screen which "is nice" they are the same. However for the "normal" everyday user it's really no big deal.


Don't be too quick to dismiss the newer display. Most apps have not been updated yet to take advantage of the higher resolution. There is a new section in the app store with the upgraded apps.


----------



## RunnerFL

TBlazer07 said:


> I honestly can't imagine they will sell nearly as many as they did for the 2 because *MOST* people don't care.


I think the people that would care are the ones in the same position I was in. I only had an iPad 1 so going to the "new" iPad is a nice upgrade. I can see where going from a 2 to "new" isn't a super leap though.

If I had already had a 2 I don't think I would have picked up a "new" iPad.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> You now have a battery almost twice a large being charged at the same rate so it should take almost twice as long to charge give or take a few.


Even if now takes 5 hours instead of 3 hours, as long as the battery charges overnight and lasts all day, folks won't care, IMO.

After spending a few hours with it, big pluses for me, so far, are the screen and the dictation feature. Text looks spectacular and it's nice to be able to hit the microphone icon and dictate instead of type. I only wish I didn't have to be online for it to work. At some point, would be great if recognition engines could sit on the tablets instead of the cloud. I checked, though and Dragon Dictate Home for Win 7 requires 2.5 GB of disk space and 2 GB of RAM, so we're probably not going to see it running on tablets anytime soon.

My guess is because they're still the easiest tablet for a non-technical consumer to use productively (i.e., not just for e-books and videos), Apple will likely sell 40-50 million iPads in 2012, and 1/3 of those will be $399 iPad2s. I also think iPad2s alone will outsell all other tablets combined this year, including Fires and Nooks. Just my .02


----------



## mutelight

klang said:


> Don't be too quick to dismiss the newer display. Most apps have not been updated yet to take advantage of the higher resolution. There is a new section in the app store with the upgraded apps.


I know for me, while I have one of the LTE models, the screen alone was enough for me to justify going from the iPad 2 to this one.

Image quality is very important to me and upgrading to a new model that has an improvement that is so drastic and I can notice 100% of the time I use the device, made absolute sense to me.


----------



## RunnerFL

Steve said:


> At some point, would be great if recognition engines could sit on the tablets instead of the cloud. I checked, though and Dragon Dictate Home for Win 7 requires 2.5 GB of disk space and 2 GB of RAM, so we're probably not going to see it running on tablets anytime soon.


There's already a Dragon Dictation app for the iPad, and one for the iPhone, and it's free.


----------



## Steve

RunnerFL said:


> There's already a Dragon Dictation app for the iPad, and one for the iPhone, and it's free.


Ya. I used it on both my iPad2 and my iPod, but it's not stand-alone, like the Windows app. It also requires you to be on-line.

And it's not integrated into the OS, so it's not a simple keyboard alternative, like it is now with the new iPad and iOS 5.1. IIRC, you have to run the Dragon app, dictate, and then cut and paste it. It may have changed, though. Haven't tried it recently.


----------



## RunnerFL

Steve said:


> Ya. I used it on both my iPad2 and my iPod, but it's not stand-alone, like the Windows app. It also requires you to be on-line.
> 
> And it's not integrated into the OS, so it's not a simple keyboard alternative, like it is now with the new iPad and iOS 5.1. IIRC, you have to run the Dragon app, dictate, and then cut and paste it. It may have changed, though. Haven't tried it recently.


Ahhh, ok. I hadn't tried it, I just knew it existed.

I just dictated my first email with my new iPad. Pretty cool but I'm not sure how much faster it is than actually typing. I type pretty fast and you still wind up going back and correcting things like changing "to" to "2" when you mean the number, not the word.


----------



## Steve

RunnerFL said:


> I just dictated my first email with my new iPad. Pretty cool but I'm not sure how much faster it is than actually typing. I type pretty fast and you still wind up going back and correcting things like changing "to" to "2" when you mean the number, not the word.


Ya. I'm waiting to see some detailed guidance on how to use it effectively. There may be ways around to/too/two/2, but the iPad 5.1 user guide is pretty vague. All I could find out is what I snipped below.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Benchmarking iPads... When you factor in the 4x resolution, I wouldn't be surprised to find the new iPad only nominally faster than an iPad 2 in many things. If it was significantly faster and quad-resolution then it would probably have cost much more to develop.

I agree on the leap-frogging upgrades. I felt the same on the iPhones.

I had a 3G... the 3GS model wasn't worth running for... even though it had a video camera instead of just still-camera... but the iPhone 4 was a huge jump over the 3G so I upgraded. Similarly, the newer 4S model isn't a huge jump so I stood pat.

I wasn't really tempted for an iPad 2... but the new iPad is a much bigger leap over the original iPad so it is now tempting.


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewart Vernon said:


> I agree on the leap-frogging upgrades. I felt the same on the iPhones.
> 
> I had a 3G... the 3GS model wasn't worth running for... even though it had a video camera instead of just still-camera... but the iPhone 4 was a huge jump over the 3G so I upgraded. Similarly, the newer 4S model isn't a huge jump so I stood pat.
> 
> I wasn't really tempted for an iPad 2... but the new iPad is a much bigger leap over the original iPad so it is now tempting.


Yeah, I went from 3G to 4 on iPhone and 1 to "new" on iPad. I may go to 5 on the iPhone, or I bet they call it "new" as well, depending upon the features.


----------



## Herdfan

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, I went from 3G to 4 on iPhone and 1 to "new" on iPad. I may go to 5 on the iPhone, or I bet they call it "new" as well, depending upon the features.


Same here. My wife went from the original iPhone to the 4 to the 4S after her 4 got lost/stolen. Bought a refurb 3GS for our daughter who will get my wife's 4S when we upgrade to the "5". I expect the 5 to be a significant upgrade, specifically a larger screen.

I still haven't decided which iPad to keep; the AT&T or Verizon. Leaning to the Verizon simply for the hotspotting ability. Plus VZ has LTE in the area.


----------



## TBlazer07

klang said:


> Don't be too quick to dismiss the newer display. Most apps have not been updated yet to take advantage of the higher resolution. There is a new section in the app store with the upgraded apps.


I'm not dismissing it, it is most definitely better. My point is "so what?" How does it change how you do things? It's not a game changer, and everything would have worked the same except I might see the tiny pixels with my nose 6" from the screen with the 2 instead of 1" with the 3. Everything would still work the same, same apps, same speed (or maybe more) and faster charging.

I think everyone (me included) is caught up in the hype and is trying to rationalize spending the bucks.  If I wasn't such a sucker I would have taken the $563 bucks I got for my 16GB ATT iPad 2 and just repurchased it without the LTE (another big meh - but I do want the GPS) for $350 reconditioned from Apple with new battery, new case and full 1 yr warranty and spent the extra $200 on something else.


----------



## Chris Blount

Herdfan said:


> Did they have it? Mine did not. But yes, plenty of iPads.


 Yes, Best Buy had the AppleTV's but of course I ordered one early in the morning for store pickup. I must admit that the 1080p movies look pretty darn good! Very close to Blu-Ray.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

TBlazer07 said:


> It's not a game changer, and everything would have worked the same except I might see the tiny pixels with my nose 6" from the screen with the 2 instead of 1" with the 3. Everything would still work the same, same apps, same speed (or maybe more) and faster charging.
> 
> *I think everyone (me included) is caught up in the hype and is trying to rationalize spending the bucks. *


*It appears that ZDNET (and other similar reviews on the web) agree with your assessment:
*
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/diy-it/16-reasons-not-to-buy-a-new-ipad-including-7-that-havent-changed-from-earlier-ipads/462


----------



## Chris Blount

TBlazer07 said:


> I'm not dismissing it, it is most definitely better. My point is "so what?" How does it change how you do things? It's not a game changer, and everything would have worked the same except I might see the tiny pixels with my nose 6" from the screen with the 2 instead of 1" with the 3. Everything would still work the same, same apps, same speed (or maybe more) and faster charging.
> 
> I think everyone (me included) is caught up in the hype and is trying to rationalize spending the bucks.  If I wasn't such a sucker I would have taken the $563 bucks I got for my 16GB ATT iPad 2 and just repurchased it without the LTE (another big meh - but I do want the GPS) for $350 reconditioned from Apple with new battery, new case and full 1 yr warranty and spent the extra $200 on something else.


I think the new iPad screen looks great and very much worth the price of admission. I did some reading last night and the text just pops right out. It reminds me a lot of when I went from the iPhone 3GS to the iPhone 4. Smaller objects and text are much clearer and easier to read. Also, the 4G LTE isn't just cool, it's amazing! The speeds I get on LTE are faster than my home internet connection. I agree about the data usage though and I'm just glad that I still have a grandfathered unlimited data plan.

I wouldn't call the battery charging time "horrid". It took me about 4 1/2 hours to go from 10% charge to 100%. Not bad and I also had one hell of a time draining the battery.

Sure, there is some hype surrounding the iPad, but it's only a waste of money if your enjoyment factor doesn't equal or at least come close to your expectation. The better screen and LTE were the main reasons why I made the jump and I wasn't disappointed.

Forget about the "so what" factor and enjoy your new toy. With apps getting upgraded and other things that might come down the line before the next release, at least you have the best tablet Apple has to offer right now. Just have fun for goodness sake.


----------



## Chris Blount

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *It appears that ZDNET (and other similar reviews on the web) agree with your assessment:
> *
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/diy-it/16-reasons-not-to-buy-a-new-ipad-including-7-that-havent-changed-from-earlier-ipads/462


I can easily counter several of his points but don't really feel the need. It's obvious where he is coming from. Bias in my opinion.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> I can easily counter several of his points but don't really feel the need. It's obvious where he is coming from. *Bias in my opinion*.


That could very well be...then again....bias is often a 2-way street.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Chris Blount said:


> I can easily counter several of his points but don't really feel the need. It's obvious where he is coming from. Bias in my opinion.


While im on the Android side of things I typically look at things from an unbiased view point...I will say that most if not all of the guys reasons seem to be cost related, and if thats the case, its like saying not everyone should go buy that snazzy expensive TV too...

the only reasons I found valid were the removable storage, aspect ratio not being 16x9, and maybe 1 or 2 others...


----------



## Chris Blount

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That could very well be...then again....bias is often a 2-way street.


 If course but he still doesn't get it and uses the same old arguments that don't make any sense.:

Reason 10: There's still no USB port - Don't need it.
Reason 11: You still have to use iTunes too often - Duh, it's an Apple product.
Reason 12: There's still no removable storage - Don't need it.
Reason 13: Kindles are still much less expensive - Because they do less.
Reason 14: You can still only run software approved by Apple - Duh, it's an Apple product.
Reason 15: It still can't be used as a standalone computer - It wasn't meant to be.
Reason 16: Apple still won't let you write or run programs that execute programs. - Closed ecosystem for a reason.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> If course but he still doesn't get it and uses the same old arguments that don't make any sense.:
> 
> Reason 10: There's still no USB port - Don't need it.
> Reason 11: You still have to use iTunes too often - Duh, it's an Apple product.
> Reason 12: There's still no removable storage - Don't need it.
> Reason 13: Kindles are still much less expensive - Because they do less.
> Reason 14: You can still only run software approved by Apple - Duh, it's an Apple product.
> Reason 15: It still can't be used as a standalone computer - It wasn't meant to be.
> Reason 16: Apple still won't let you write or run programs that execute programs. - Closed ecosystem for a reason.


OKEY DOKEY.

I understand the Apple perspective. Thank you.


----------



## klang

I'll never understand the attraction to some to troll Apple related threads.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Exactly. I think it is fine to be critical of Apple products... but keep a mindful eye, as you would for any product, of what it is vs what it is supposed to be.

An iPad isn't meant to replace a laptop. Sure, it *can* replace a laptop for how some people use one... but Apple doesn't market the iPad to replace your laptop... so talking about features it doesn't have vs a laptop is irrelevant.

I can't cook lunch in my truck, but it doesn't make my truck a poor product.


----------



## Chris Blount

By the way, here are the LTE speeds I'm getting.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Chris Blount said:


> By the way, here are the LTE speeds I'm getting.


WHAT?!?!?! thought you were supposed to be getting +70Mbps??? lolo jkjk

pretty solid speeds there though! ATT or VZ?


----------



## dave29

Chris Blount said:


> By the way, here are the LTE speeds I'm getting.


That's faster than my home network. :lol:


----------



## HDJulie

I picked up a new iPad at Best Buy yesterday while on the way home from Houston. Had no problem with availability at all. 

Is anyone having a problem with the D* app on it? Everytime I go to the playlist, it crashes. I thought it might be because we are on a CE release on the HR34, but my husband now has my iPad 2 & the playlist works on his.


----------



## Chris Blount

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> WHAT?!?!?! thought you were supposed to be getting +70Mbps??? lolo jkjk
> 
> pretty solid speeds there though! ATT or VZ?


LOL! Yeah, I would have been VERY surprised if I saw 70Mbps.

Those speeds are on AT&T.


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> Is anyone having a problem with the D* app on it? Everytime I go to the playlist, it crashes. I thought it might be because we are on a CE release on the HR34, but my husband now has my iPad 2 & the playlist works on his.


 No issues here. Might want to try and delete the app then reload.


----------



## HDJulie

Ok, that worked.


----------



## TBlazer07

This guy seems to sum up my iPad 3 "experience" pretty well. Doesn't seem to be a "biased writer" either (I do have the LTE version):

(From Flipbook) http://9to5mac.com/2012/03/17/review-24-hours-with-the-new-ipad/


----------



## Davenlr

> No FaceTime over LTE is a sham(e). Luckily, it seems the new iPad is already jailbroken and ready for "mods" to that policy.


This is why I stick with laptops. Its ridiculous to have to hack a device so it will run the programs you want to run.


----------



## klang

FaceTime has always been Wi-Fi only. I imagine at the carriers request.


----------



## flopp900

I got the new iPad wi-fi version on Friday and it is great. This is my first tablet and could not be happier with this product.


----------



## afulkerson

TBlazer07 said:


> This guy seems to sum up my iPad 3 "experience" pretty well. Doesn't seem to be a "biased writer" either (I do have the LTE version):
> 
> (From Flipbook) http://9to5mac.com/2012/03/17/review-24-hours-with-the-new-ipad/


It seems to sum it up for me also. I have the WiFi only version because I will never have a need to use it outside of my home.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

klang said:


> FaceTime has always been Wi-Fi only. I imagine at the carriers request.


I don't know. It should be a bandwidth hog, so the carriers might not like that... but if people used it, they would blow through their limited plans and the carrier would make a lot of money.

Personally, I try to use my data plan as little as possible and didn't even buy my iPad (original) with 3G because I only use it where there is WiFi.


----------



## pfueri

Chris I also bought the new iPad and went with Verizon this time and I'm glad I did my speeds are 35 dn and 31 up . plus I have personal hot spot so I can use my iPhone 4s to FaceTime when I use my iPads hot spot and it works perfect . The people that talk bad about Apple have never owned one or are to cheap to buy one ! I have used windows pcs for 25 years and when I bought my first Apple product in 2009 I found out why Apple is the best ! I will never buy anything Windows based again .


----------



## Herdfan

klang said:


> FaceTime has always been Wi-Fi only. I imagine at the carriers request.


I understand that on the iPhone which was released with unlimited data plans. But on the iPad where they would love to stick people with data overages? Seems like they are losing a revenue center.

Edit: Stewart beat me to it.


----------



## klang

Herdfan said:


> I understand that on the iPhone which was released with unlimited data plans. But on the iPad where they would love to stick people with data overages? Seems like they are losing a revenue center.
> 
> Edit: Stewart beat me to it.


Might also be a technical thing, I'm pretty sure the connection is routed through Apples servers.


----------



## RunnerFL

klang said:


> Might also be a technical thing, I'm pretty sure the connection is routed through Apples servers.


That doesn't matter. You can jailbreak and use FaceTime over 3G with no problem.


----------



## Steve

c|net had this to say about the new iPad's battery life today:


> While the new iPad drained faster than the iPad 2, its 12.8 hours of battery life is still the second-highest result we've seen on a tablet using a single battery. [*more*]


----------



## dpeters11

I don't have a new iPad, but I just looked at some of the magazines available in the newsstand. This month's National Geographic is fantastic if you're interested in the Titanic, also a feature on K2. It should look great on the new screen.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Why the iPad Can't Use FaceTime Over LTE: It's Apple's Call


----------



## mutelight

Anyone here have a Verizon model? Mine doesn't want to connect to anything faster than 3G.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Davenlr said:


> This is why I stick with laptops. Its ridiculous to have to hack a device so it will run the programs you want to run.


yeah I always think about the reaction that would occur if Dell, Microsoft, and everyone else decided to take the full lock down approach to your personal computer...
The more I think about it, with how devices have evolved how is it any different, and why are our devices being locked down at this point?...


----------



## TBlazer07

mutelight said:


> Anyone here have a Verizon model? Mine doesn't want to connect to anything faster than 3G.


A) Are you sure you have LTE in your area? Coverage maps aren't always accurate but SF Bay looks pretty solid.
B) Is the LTE slider turned on in settings?
C) Check with VZW and verify you are provisioned for LTE with the proper SIM.
D) Reboot
E) If you are sure of all the above swap it at Apple Store.


----------



## mutelight

TBlazer07 said:


> A) Are you sure you have LTE in your area? Coverage maps aren't always accurate but SF Bay looks pretty solid.
> B) Is the LTE slider turned on in settings?
> C) Check with VZW and verify you are provisioned for LTE with the proper SIM.
> D) Reboot
> E) If you are sure of all the above swap it at Apple Store.


Yes to all, going to swap it out today.

I have an LTE phone and have yet to be in an area without LTE.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stewart Vernon said:


> I know it will be a while before they get everything updated... I just wish it was more clear what they have and haven't done so I wasn't guessing a lot of the time.


Yeah... I hear you!

I already mentioned that the only movies I had from iTunes were Digital Copies that came with some of my Blu-rays. I (unfortunately) let a lot of them expire before I redeemed them, but I have around two dozen redeemed now, yet I only had one movie listed "in the cloud."

Obviously, I know enough to not expect Universal and Fox movies "in the cloud," but I have multiple films from WB, Paramount and Disney as well, yet I only had one film from Magnolia listed. I thought... maybe the bigger studios aren't supporting Digital Copies "in the cloud..." but the other day, I was redeeming a few Digital Copies I had and noticed that AFTER I redeemed one, it showed up "in the cloud." I tried this with some more and found they did the same. I then started to *re*-redeem a couple of films I had previously redeemed, only to find them show up now as well.

I have two computers at the moment... my netbook and my laptop. My laptop is going bad (old) and the DVD drive works half the time... I'd rather not have to copy over all my Digital Copies again... if it'd even let me on the ones that have since expired. I'm considering contacting iTunes about it...

Anyway... just thought I'd let everyone know about this "bug" in the system... or at least this "bug" on my end.

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy

Digital copies that came with Blu-ray disks- _*from iTunes?*_ I don't think iTunes provided them, so wouldn't upgrade them.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Laxguy said:


> Digital copies that came with Blu-ray disks- _*from iTunes?*_ I don't think iTunes provided them, so wouldn't upgrade them.


Most (not all) Digital Copies that come with Blu-ray discs can be redeemed through iTunes (not Ultraviolet ones obviously). Some of them are downloaded directly from iTunes, others are copied from disc _through_ iTunes, but they are tied to your iTunes account.

Not to mention, you might want to re-read my post... I already stated that they are there... I just have to redeem them a second time before they show up "in the cloud." All my other iTunes content just showed up "in the cloud"... but in the case of movies, only one of my DC's did automatically.

~Alan


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I haven't looked at my movie-redeemed digital copies. I know none of them are HD, so no need to see about upgraded versions... but I hadn't thought to look and see if any were in the cloud. That would be good to know in case I ever had a hard drive crash.

Regarding upgrades...

In testing to see if any other HD TV shows were 1080p even though not labelled as such... I ran into another bit of weirdness.

I had a few shows (In Plain Sight and Psych come to mind) where they did appear to have a new file for the pilot episodes I had gotten free... so I re-downloaded only to find they were still 720p... but they also apparently had a different filename or something so my iTunes thought I needed them and thought they were different than my previous copies of those TV shows... so after downloading I had two copies of 720p files for those shows... and in order to delete my older file, I actually had to delete the SD version also and then re-download that SD file if I wanted it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stewart Vernon said:


> I haven't looked at my movie-redeemed digital copies. I know none of them are HD, so no need to see about upgraded versions... but I hadn't thought to look and see if any were in the cloud. That would be good to know in case I ever had a hard drive crash.


One would still be out of luck if iTunes no longer had the film available, but most films would be pretty safe... hence why I'd like to have mine in the cloud. 

I read elsewhere that even though the files are SD, AppleTV will stream them from iCloud at 720p. I'm extremely skeptical that's true... but it'd be cool if it was. 



Stewart Vernon said:


> Regarding upgrades...
> 
> In testing to see if any other HD TV shows were 1080p even though not labelled as such... I ran into another bit of weirdness.
> 
> I had a few shows (In Plain Sight and Psych come to mind) where they did appear to have a new file for the pilot episodes I had gotten free... so I re-downloaded only to find they were still 720p... but they also apparently had a different filename or something so my iTunes thought I needed them and thought they were different than my previous copies of those TV shows... so after downloading I had two copies of 720p files for those shows... and in order to delete my older file, I actually had to delete the SD version also and then re-download that SD file if I wanted it.


I believe I have those same episodes... good to know!

I'm confused though... you had to delete the files? I've been deleting the old files from the library in order to get the option to re-download them from iCloud, but I haven't been deleting the older files from my external. The new versions have been having the "(1080p)" tag added... or a portion of that tag anyway... 

~Alan


----------



## klang

Apple announced sales of 3 million of the new iPads over the weekend. Pretty amazing. 

Very nice upgrade from my wife's original iPad. She is very happy. I will likely stay with my iPad 2 for now.


----------



## Alan Gordon

klang said:


> Apple announced sales of 3 million of the new iPads over the weekend. Pretty amazing.


I thought it was interesting that the AT&T version outsold the Verizon version...

~Alan


----------



## TBlazer07

Alan Gordon said:


> I thought it was interesting that the AT&T version outsold the Verizon version...
> 
> ~Alan


Not really because the AT&T model is the one sold internationally while the Verizon model is only sold in the US (although it would work internationally).

If you look at the label of the AT&T box it doesn't even say AT&T, just says 4G where the VZW one is marked Verizon.


----------



## TBlazer07

$4.99 with free shipping and a choice of 3 colors. Can't go wrong. Got one of these for my wife's iPad 2 and just put it on the "3" and it works flawlessly including the screen sleep function. The only thing I don't like about it is that it uses the elastic to hold the case closed (although I don't use it). It's actually quite nice and will hold me off until all the 3rd party manufacturers get their magnetic ducks in a row. Real synthetic  leather, not the P.U. stuff that smells like dead meat and best of all only $4.99 which makes it a "throw-away."

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310373242951


----------



## Alan Gordon

TBlazer07 said:


> Not really because the AT&T model is the one sold internationally while the Verizon model is only sold in the US (although it would work internationally).
> 
> If you look at the label of the AT&T box it doesn't even say AT&T, just says 4G where the VZW one is marked Verizon.


Good point... I rarely think about things like that.

However, I guess I should clarify. What I meant was that I thought it was interesting that AT&T touted their sales numbers, but Verizon's response was double-speak for "Ehh..." :lol:

~Alan


----------



## mutelight

TBlazer07 said:


> Not really because the AT&T model is the one sold internationally while the Verizon model is only sold in the US (although it would work internationally).
> 
> If you look at the label of the AT&T box it doesn't even say AT&T, just says 4G where the VZW one is marked Verizon.


I only noticed the "64GB" and "4G" on the box for mine. I don't have the box in front of me but where is the labeling?


----------



## TBlazer07

mutelight said:


> I only noticed the "64GB" and "4G" on the box for mine. I don't have the box in front of me but where is the labeling?


On the back of the box. The AT&T one is what you say (4G and size), the Verizon one says Verizon.

ATT: http://imageshack.us/f/696/attyt.jpg/
VERIZON: http://imageshack.us/f/855/verizon.jpg/


----------



## mutelight

TBlazer07 said:


> On the back of the box. The AT&T one is what you say (4G and size), the Verizon one says Verizon.
> 
> ATT: http://imageshack.us/f/696/attyt.jpg/
> VERIZON: http://imageshack.us/f/855/verizon.jpg/


Ah, I see what you are referencing. I was referring to the grey lettering in the squares on the left label on my Verizon box.

(Obviously an older model but you get the idea.)


----------



## Steve

If your old Apple "smart cover" is not working properly on the new iPad, Macrumors says the Apple store will exchange it for a new one.

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/22/...y-on-new-ipad/


----------



## TBlazer07

I'm not concerned about the heat, just the charging time. Based on the battery rating (new iPad's battery is 11,666 mAh***) and the charger rating (~2100mAh) it SHOULD take around 6hrs from full discharge to charge (11,666/2100=~5.555 hrs). I intentionally* ran mine down to zero where it shut off* at 11:45PM last night and this morning at 7AM it was only 58% charged. It just finished charging (well, it showed 100%) about 5 minutes ago at 2:40PM. That's almost 15 hrs! I'm using the included charger and cable and it was powered down while charging. Had no power outages overnight either.

I'm going to fully discharge it and try it again.

*** http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/03/tests-show-the-new-ipad-battery-almost-as-good-as-predecessor


----------



## Chris Blount

"TBlazer07" said:


> I'm not concerned about the heat, just the charging time. Based on the battery rating (new iPad's battery is 11,666 mAh*) and the charger rating (~2100mAh) it SHOULD take around 6hrs from full discharge to charge (11,666/2100=~5.555 hrs). I intentionally ran mine down to zero where it shut off at 11:45PM last night and this morning at 7AM it was only 58% charged. It just finished charging (well, it showed 100%) about 5 minutes ago at 2:40PM. That's almost 15 hrs! I'm using the included charger and cable and it was powered down while charging. Had no power outages overnight either.
> 
> I'm going to fully discharge it and try it again.
> 
> * http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/03/tests-show-the-new-ipad-battery-almost-as-good-as-predecessor


There is definitely something wrong. If that happens again you might want to call Apple or take it to the genius bar.


----------



## Steve

I just skimmed some iPad forums about charging, and I'm seeing reports of 5.5 to 8 hours for a full charge, depending on whether or not the unit is asleep while charging and whether or not this is the first time the unit has been charged/discharged before.

I no longer have my iPad 3, but when I did last week-end, I purposely ran down to 0% by Sunday morning and it took ~ 6:30 to get back to 100%. Now I know there are reports that the iPad continues to charge after it says it's at 100%, but Apple clearly states the following on the iPad "Battery Charging tips" page, which I believe hasn't been updated since the iPad 2: *"For proper reporting of the battery's state of charge, be sure to go through at least one charge cycle per month (charging the battery to 100% and then completely running it down)."*


----------



## Steve

I'm temporarily back using an iPad2 because as much as I love that retina display, I bought a $700 64GB and I'm not planning to watch 1080p movies on it, so I'm not sure that the beautifully sharp type alone is worth $250 more for me ATM than a new 32GB iPad2, which I was able to pick up for $449 this week.

If I was a 3G user and needed LTE, I would definitely stick with the 3. If it had full-blown Siri, I might also have stuck with it. I'm still waffling, though. I have about 12 days to return the iPad2 if I decide I do want to go back to an iPad3, or just wait for the 4.


----------



## TBlazer07

Chris Blount said:


> There is definitely something wrong. If that happens again you might want to call Apple or take it to the genius bar.


 Yea, that's my plan. Doing another round now. I have had it at full brightness on solid white screen for around 5hrs so far discharging it and I am only down the 59%. Battery sure does last.



Steve said:


> I just skimmed some iPad forums about charging, and I'm seeing reports of 5.5 to 8 hours for a full charge, depending on whether or not the unit is asleep while charging and whether or not this is the first time the unit has been charged/discharged before.


 8 sounds quite high unless maybe the screen was on or the person was using it. According to Mr Ohm and family and their laws it shouldn't take more than 6 but I'd even give it 7 and not complain because of so many possible variables.


----------



## TBlazer07

Chris Blount said:


> There is definitely something wrong. If that happens again you might want to call Apple or take it to the genius bar.


 Turns out it was the cable. I thought I was using the original cable but I was using a 6' "3rd party" sync cable that worked 100% fine on the iPad 2. It's length must create some sort of resistance and reduce charging current. Not sure why it was fine on the iPad 2 though.


----------



## dennisj00

Makes sense. Some of the third-party accessories are junk. The iPad2 has a 25 watt-hour battery and the new iPad is 42.5 - not quite double - 70% bigger.

So the white cube has to either supply twice the amps (doutful) or it's near twice the time to charge. It's rated at 10 watts if I remember (twice the iPhone charger). It should do the trick in 4.5 hours, but it's probably struggling to put out 10 watts - maybe 8, which is closer to Steve's 6.5 hours.

Choke that down with a thin longer pair of wires and you're easily looking at 12+ hours.


----------



## TBlazer07

"dennisj00" said:


> Makes sense. Some of the third-party accessories are junk. The iPad2 has a 25 watt-hour battery and the new iPad is 42.5 - not quite double - 70% bigger.
> 
> So the white cube has to either supply twice the amps (doutful) or it's near twice the time to charge. It's rated at 10 watts if I remember (twice the iPhone charger). It should do the trick in 4.5 hours, but it's probably struggling to put out 10 watts - maybe 8, which is closer to Steve's 6.5 hours.
> 
> Choke that down with a thin longer pair of wires and you're easily looking at 12+ hours.


iPad 2 and 3 both charge at the same rate and the chargers are both 10 watts. The "new" iPad does take around 2x longer to charge which makes sense. The current draw from the charger has been tested on both iPads and they are the same. Since the 3rd party cable I have still works fine on the iPad 2 it should logically be the same on the 3 but instead it takes at least twice as long as the included cable. That's what I can't understand.

Tonight I am going to try a 6' USB extender cable on the stock Apple cable and see what happens, The extender cables use much heavier wires than either the Apple cable or the 3rd party cable. I really need an extra 3 or 4 feet.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> Tonight I am going to try a 6' USB extender cable on the stock Apple cable and see what happens, The extender cables use much heavier wires than either the Apple cable or the 3rd party cable. I really need an extra 3 or 4 feet.


Doesn't mention the gauge, but this 6' Monoprice cable looks pretty thick. They've also got one that's 10'.

Connector shield looks thicker than the stock Apple cable, tho, so depending on your case...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> I'm temporarily back using an iPad2 because as much as I love that retina display, I bought a $700 64GB and I'm not planning to watch 1080p movies on it, so I'm not sure that the beautifully sharp type alone is worth $250 more for me ATM than a new 32GB iPad2, which I was able to pick up for $449 this week.
> 
> If I was a 3G user and needed LTE, I would definitely stick with the 3. If it had full-blown Siri, I might also have stuck with it. I'm still waffling, though. I have about 12 days to return the iPad2 if I decide I do want to go back to an iPad3, or just wait for the 4.


While the reasons may vary...you are not alone:

http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-3-forum/69027-returned-new-ipad-wifi-64-gig-ipad-2-new-ipad-too-hot-too-heavy-2.html


----------



## dmspen

The battery is bigger.
42.5 watt-hr vs 25 watt-hr. With the same charger it will take 1.7 times longer to charge from a depleted state.


----------



## Chris Blount

TBlazer07 said:


> Turns out it was the cable. I thought I was using the original cable but I was using a 6' "3rd party" sync cable that worked 100% fine on the iPad 2. It's length must create some sort of resistance and reduce charging current. Not sure why it was fine on the iPad 2 though.


I have ran into this as well. There are some cables that just don't work well for charging the iPad.


----------



## Steve

> With these handy tips under your belt, it should be quite easy to get *much more than the 9-10* hours of advertised battery life from the new iPad. [*more*]


A couple are obvious, but worth a read, because it reminded me about about notifications, locations services and push e-mail. I knew about them, but forgot to disable them on my iPad.

As I posted elsewhere, c|net measured 12.8 hours movie playback on the new iPad, and 14.1 hours on the iPad2. I wonder if they had location, notifications and push e-mail on or off?


----------



## Chris Blount

Steve said:


> A couple are obvious, but worth a read, because it reminded me about about notifications, locations services and push e-mail. I knew about them, but forgot to disable them on my iPad.
> 
> As I posted elsewhere, c|net measured 12.8 hours movie playback on the new iPad, and 14.1 hours on the iPad2. I wonder if they had location, notifications and push e-mail on or off?


 Those are good tips and I can see using them if you know you won't be able to charge the iPad for a long period of time.

Personally I don't see the point in turning some of that stuff off during normal use. I purchased the iPad to get those features and turning them off kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## TBlazer07

Steve said:


> Doesn't mention the gauge, but this 6' Monoprice cable looks pretty thick. They've also got one that's 10'.
> 
> Connector shield looks thicker than the stock Apple cable, tho, so depending on your case...


 Looks like a good idea, thanks, I'm going to order it.

BTW, I have been reading there have been so many iPad 3 returns (between the scalpers and people switching memory sizes and/or LTE providers) that some of the Apple stores are selling open box 16GB WI-FI models for $450. Unverified, but I read it on the Internet so it must be true.

The scalpers really took it up the wazoo this time. I have to admit, I got an extra one to flip but returned it. Actually I hadn't decided between ATT & Verizon so I got both and returned the ATT based on the fact that ATT sim also works on the VZW one (without LTE) but ATT 10MBps+ HSPA+ is good enough for me on the VZW one when there is no VZW LTE available.


----------



## Chris Blount

TBlazer07 said:


> Looks like a good idea, thanks, I'm going to order it.


 Along the lines of the charging cable. One time I was trying to charge my iPad with a white charging cable that came with my iPhone 4. The charging rate was very slow. Then I switched to a 3rd party cable that was marked "2 amp". That one worked really well.

To this point I haven't figured out if it's the quality of the cable or some sort of pin configuration in the connector that tells the charging device to charge at the higher rate.


----------



## Steve

Chris Blount said:


> Personally I don't see the point in turning some of that stuff off during normal use. I purchased the iPad to get those features and turning them off kind of defeats the purpose.


Good point, even if those features cost an hour or more per day, for normal use and charging, the majority of folks aren't even going to notice it.


----------



## HDJulie

TBlazer07 said:


> Looks like a good idea, thanks, I'm going to order it.
> 
> BTW, I have been reading there have been so many iPad 3 returns (between the scalpers and people switching memory sizes and/or LTE providers) that some of the Apple stores are selling open box 16GB WI-FI models for $450. Unverified, but I read it on the Internet so it must be true.


I just placed an order for the cable from Monoprice.

I was going out of town on the 16th so didn't want to preorder for delivery that day. Instead, I placed an order with AT&T for a 16GB Black that Friday morning, knowing it would ship out very quickly. Saturday, when I realized that the iPads were plentiful, I decided that I wanted a 32GB. I verified that AT&T's return policy would give me a full refund if I returned it unopened so I went to a Best Buy on the way back into town & got the 32GB AT&T. When I brought the 16GB to the AT&T store for a refund, the manager was grumbling how they were going to have to open it & do a restore & that they would then have to sell it for $100 less.


----------



## inkahauts

"HDJulie" said:


> I just placed an order for the cable from Monoprice.
> 
> I was going out of town on the 16th so didn't want to preorder for delivery that day. Instead, I placed an order with AT&T for a 16GB Black that Friday morning, knowing it would ship out very quickly. Saturday, when I realized that the iPads were plentiful, I decided that I wanted a 32GB. I verified that AT&T's return policy would give me a full refund if I returned it unopened so I went to a Best Buy on the way back into town & got the 32GB AT&T. When I brought the 16GB to the AT&T store for a refund, the manager was grumbling how they were going to have to open it & do a restore & that they would then have to sell it for $100 less.


If it was never opened they wouldn't have to open it or do a restore. He was grumpy because he just took a hit to his p&l by a customer who changed their mind and decided to hit his store with the return on an item he never sold.


----------



## HDJulie

inkahauts said:


> If it was never opened they wouldn't have to open it or do a restore. He was grumpy because he just took a hit to his p&l by a customer who changed their mind and decided to hit his store with the return on an item he never sold.


I said the same thing -- it's never been opened. He said they would still have to open it because that's the only way they can verify that someone didn't just re-shrinkwrap it.


----------



## inkahauts

"HDJulie" said:


> I said the same thing -- it's never been opened. He said they would still have to open it because that's the only way they can verify that someone didn't just re-shrinkwrap it.


Well did he open it in front of you? And he still wouldn't need to restore it' even if he turned it on to make sure it worked.


----------



## HDJulie

inkahauts said:


> Well did he open it in front of you? And he still wouldn't need to restore it' even if he turned it on to make sure it worked.


Nope, just took it back & grumbled .


----------



## inkahauts

"HDJulie" said:


> Nope, just took it back & grumbled .


Then he never opened it.


----------



## TBlazer07

HDJulie said:


> I just placed an order for the cable from Monoprice.
> 
> I was going out of town on the 16th so didn't want to preorder for delivery that day. Instead, I placed an order with AT&T for a 16GB Black that Friday morning, knowing it would ship out very quickly. Saturday, when I realized that the iPads were plentiful, I decided that I wanted a 32GB. I verified that AT&T's return policy would give me a full refund if I returned it unopened so I went to a Best Buy on the way back into town & got the 32GB AT&T. When I brought the 16GB to the AT&T store for a refund, the manager was grumbling how they were going to have to open it & do a restore & that they would then have to sell it for $100 less.


 I returned a sealed one Best Buy because I wanted to order it from B&H photo in NY to save the $50 sales tax and they actually did open the package (in front of me). Couldn't believe it.


----------



## TBlazer07

Chris Blount said:


> Along the lines of the charging cable. One time I was trying to charge my iPad with a white charging cable that came with my iPhone 4. The charging rate was very slow. Then I switched to a 3rd party cable that was marked "2 amp". That one worked really well.
> 
> To this point I haven't figured out if it's the quality of the cable or some sort of pin configuration in the connector that tells the charging device to charge at the higher rate.


 I don't think it's the configuration because charging rate is controlled by the controller chip in the device. What it probably is is the voltage drop across (either or both) the longer cable or the "gauge" of the pins on the cheaper cables are too thin to handle the higher current and just heat up. I did notice the connector was slightly warmer than I would expect. 2+ amps, which is the charging rate, is high so poor connectors will generate a lot of heat. Think of it as using a too thin & too long AC extension cord on an electric space heater. It can get so hot it could melt and burn. Too much current draw across too thin a cable.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> I returned a sealed one Best Buy because I wanted to order it from B&H photo in NY to save the $50 sales tax and they actually did open the package (in front of me). Couldn't believe it.


That's how I picked-up a 32GB iPad2 wifi for $449 from Best Buy last week. They told me it was opened in the store. I checked the serial # and it shows a January 2012 manufacture date, so I have no reason to doubt them.

http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


----------



## TBlazer07

inkahauts said:


> If it was never opened they wouldn't have to open it or do a restore. He was grumpy because he just took a hit to his p&l by a customer who changed their mind and decided to hit his store with the return on an item he never sold.





HDJulie said:


> I said the same thing -- it's never been opened. He said they would still have to open it because that's the only way they can verify that someone didn't just re-shrinkwrap it.





Steve said:


> That's how I picked-up a 32GB iPad2 wifi for $449 from Best Buy last week. They told me it was opened in the store. I checked the serial # and it shows a January 2012 manufacture date, so I have no reason to doubt them.
> 
> http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


After that the next best test is to put the serial number here and check the warranty: https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do

The warranty begins the first time a new device is activated in iTunes. If it shows as the date you first registered it in iTunes you know it's never been used if it shows before that it usually proves someone else has already used it and returned it.


----------



## Chris Blount

Another reputable publication that debunks "heatgate".

http://www.macworld.com/article/116...eat_levels_comparable_to_android_tablets.html


----------



## dpeters11

When mainstream media latches onto a tech story, it's usually done badly, and almost always missing a few caveats, context or blown out of proportion.


----------



## Laxguy

dpeters11 said:


> When mainstream media latches onto a tech story, it's usually done badly, and almost always missing a few caveats, context or blown out of proportion.


Same as non-mainstream!

At least so far no one has claimed that you can fry an egg on the back....

Just got one yesterday so that son can early-inherit the 2. What a guy!! :nono2:


----------



## Steve

> Concerns about the iPad's battery arose last week when an analysis was publicized claiming that the new iPad "prematurely" reports that it is fully charged by two hours. Dr. Raymond Soneira of DisplayMate claimed that the iPad actually finished its charging cycle some two hours after it reports a full charge.
> 
> That's by design, Apple's Michal Tchao said to All Things D on Tuesday. All iOS devices, including the new iPad, will display that they are 100 percent charged just before the device reaches a fully charged state. The device will then continue charging, then discharge a bit, and recharge once again - a cycle that will continue until the device is unplugged.
> 
> "*That circuitry is designed so you can keep your device plugged in as long as you would like,*" Tchao said. "it's a great feature that's always been in iOS." [*more*]


Just as a comparison data point, I ran a new iPad2 down to 4% today and started charging its 25 watt-hour battery. After 2 hours, it's at 55%. This is the first charge for that device since I started using it last Thursday.


----------



## dennisj00

So at 10 watts for 2 hours - 20 watt hours, the 10 watt charger isn't cutting it.

We've kept both iPad / iPad2 and now iPad (3) by the couch with the charger nearby. Never timed either, just plugged them in when they were ~40 - 60% and not going to use it for a while.


----------



## mutelight

dennisj00 said:


> So at 10 watts for 2 hours - 20 watt hours, the 10 watt charger isn't cutting it.
> 
> We've kept both iPad / iPad2 and now iPad (3) by the couch with the charger nearby. Never timed either, just plugged them in when they were ~40 - 60% and not going to use it for a while.


If the charge rate is too high, it can actually shorten the life of the battery.

Faster rate = fewer charge cycles before significant battery degradation


----------



## dennisj00

So while the 10 watt cube can possibly provide 10 watts, the charging circuitry controls the show -- probably if you've been using the pad and it's slightly warm, it will charge slower because the batteries are warmer.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mutelight said:


> If the charge rate is too high, it can actually shorten the life of the battery.
> 
> Faster rate = fewer charge cycles before significant battery degradation


Might explain why my (Android) phone's battery life is so sucky... 

~Alan


----------



## mutelight

Alan Gordon said:


> Might explain why my (Android) phone's battery life is so sucky...
> 
> ~Alan


Do you have a Galaxy Nexus?

My Galaxy Nexus charges very fast and when it was completely stock, the battery was abysmal.

I have now experimented with a few ROMs and kernels and my current combination easily lasts me through the day and sometimes two depending on how much I use it.


----------



## HDJulie

Chris Blount said:


> I have ran into this as well. There are some cables that just don't work well for charging the iPad.


Just FYI for anyone interested -- the cable from monoprice works great.


----------



## TBlazer07

HDJulie said:


> Just FYI for anyone interested -- the cable from monoprice works great.


Just got mine today but I had to swap my iPad so I am not able to test the "full discharge to full charge time yet.

One thing about that cable you need to be very careful about is since it is so thick right down to the connector, unlike the OEM Apple cable there is not nearly the same "flex" at the iPad end (try bending them both at the end and you will see what I mean). When you move the cable while it is plugged in to the iPad it causes an extreme amount ot "flex pressure" on the iPads charging jack which is not good.

If you use the iPad while this cable is plugged in and move it around a lot that too causes a lot of pressure on the iPad charging jack. Not sure if i feel comfortable with that. Just for charging overnight and not moving the iPad around I am sure it will be fine but other than it could cause a problem.

I also notice the plug doesn't slip into the charging jack nearly as smoothly as the OEM Apple cable although I have noticed that with any non-Apple cable.

For me I think the best answer is the original Apple cable with a "heavier gage" USB extension on the end. That way the iPad jack isn't as stressed when the cable is moved around.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> For me I think the best answer is the original Apple cable with a "heavier gage" USB extension on the end. That way the iPad jack isn't as stressed when the cable is moved around.


Makes sense. You think this one is heavy enough gauge?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1030304&p_id=5433&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

There's also a USB 3.0 spec'd cable for a couple of dollars more:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1030309&p_id=6506&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------



## dennisj00

How about a $0.99 drop cord (120v extention cord) to put the cube closer to your charging location with the original apple usb cable?


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> How about a $0.99 drop cord (120v extention cord) to put the cube closer to your charging location with the original apple usb cable?


Quite. I was going to ask something similar, but presumed there was a reason that was a no go. Is there?


----------



## dennisj00

Not that I know of. It's generally better to extend the higher voltage than low voltage DC.

The losses in the original cable was the original problem. Losses go up with the Square of the current. P=I2 (current squared) * R(resistance)

We've kept an iPad cube on a drop cord in a basket by the couch. Plug in an iPad, place it vertically face in to the basket. Always handy, maybe charge every second or third day.


----------



## TBlazer07

dennisj00 said:


> How about a $0.99 drop cord (120v extention cord) to put the cube closer to your charging location with the original apple usb cable?


 Not the "neatest" way for my taste but it surely would work fine for most. :grin:

Edit: it would end up laying on the floor attached to the wart due to weight so the 3' cable will still be too short for were I need it to "loop." I have the wart plugged into an outlet strip on my wall just behind my desk below my monitor so that idea would be real messy for me and the 3' OEM cable for charging wouldn't reach from there anyway. I have the original 3' cable plugged into my monitor USB for syncing and use the long one charging.


----------



## TBlazer07

Steve said:


> Makes sense. You think this one is heavy enough gauge?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1030304&p_id=5433&seq=1&format=1#largeimage
> 
> There's also a USB 3.0 spec'd cable for a couple of dollars more:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1030309&p_id=6506&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


They are both the same gage so it should work (although I don't know what gage the one I got is). Not sure if a total of 9' is a great idea. Maybe a 3' extension? the 6' long one is plenty long.


----------



## TBlazer07

FWIW, the "heavy gage 6' sync cable" charges perfectly fine. I went from zero (after iPad 3 shut down) to 100% in 5.5 hrs but the thick less flexible iPad side connector is a problem for me.


----------



## TBlazer07

Interesting. Decided to try the Verizon LTE side of my iPad just for fun. Getting 32d/13u MBps. Faster than my 25d/5u MBps Verizon Fios home broadband connection. :lol:


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> FWIW, the "heavy gage 6' sync cable" charges perfectly fine. I went from zero (after iPad 3 shut down) to 100% in 5.5 hrs but the thick less flexible iPad side connector is a problem for me.


Just completed my second charge on the iPad2 since I got it about 10 days ago. It took 3:50 to go from 2%-100%, or a little over 9 minutes per watt hour. Stock cable. That's down from 10 minutes per watt hour the first time I charged it.

Seems like the iPad3 charges faster at about 7.8 minutes per watt hour, or maybe it was the difference in the cable?


----------



## TBlazer07

Steve said:


> Just completed my second charge on the iPad2 since I got it about 10 days ago. It took 3:50 to go from 2%-100%, or a little over 9 minutes per watt hour. Stock cable. That's down from 10 minutes per watt hour the first time I charged it.
> 
> Seems like the iPad3 charges faster at about 7.8 minutes per watt hour, or maybe it was the difference in the cable?


 Sounds about right. It also matters for comparisons if the battery was at the identical level when you started charging it on each round. The "%" meters aren't usually that accurate. The best consistency I can get (for testing purposes) is I turn the screen to FULL bright and turn off AUTO-LOCK and let it discharge until it shuts off. From that I can only guess it's at the same voltage level when I start the process because the circuitry shuts it down based on a specific battery voltage level. It don't think it ever really FULLY discharges.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> Sounds about right. It also matters for comparisons if the battery was at the identical level when you started charging it on each round. The "%" meters aren't usually that accurate. The best consistency I can get (for testing purposes) is I turn the screen to FULL bright and turn off AUTO-LOCK and let it discharge until it shuts off. From that I can only guess it's at the same voltage level when I start the process because the circuitry shuts it down based on a specific battery voltage level. It don't think it ever really FULLY discharges.


I keep brightness at "Auto" and ~40%, which I believe are the defaults. I kept "dismissing" the battery warnings yesterday, until the meter read 2%. At that point, the iPad shut down and wouldn't allow me to restart it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mutelight said:


> Do you have a Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> My Galaxy Nexus charges very fast and when it was completely stock, the battery was abysmal.
> 
> I have now experimented with a few ROMs and kernels and my current combination easily lasts me through the day and sometimes two depending on how much I use it.


No... I have a Samsung Fascinate.

The last firmware update improved the battery life greatly, but any little usage drains the battery greatly. I realize you can't get an iPad quality battery in a cell phone, but it'd be nice if one could.

I have no interest in rooting my phone.

~Alan


----------



## Steve

http://betanews.com/2012/04/02/what-is-new-ipads-biggest-benefit/


----------



## Steve

Tom's Hardware just published one of their typically exhaustive reviews of the new iPad here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ipad-3-benchmark-retina-display,3157.html#xtor=RSS-182

They concluded:


> [...] It once again alters expectations of all other tablets that emerge from here on out. Why? A fabulous high-resolution display facilitates the visual impact needed *[to]* further the purpose of a touch-sensitive personal computing device. All other tablet vendors will unquestionably scramble, now, to catch up.
> 
> [...]
> 
> In many ways, the iPad 3 is two steps forward and one back *[it's heavier than the iPad2]*. Apple's image quality gains are impressive, as are the other feature additions. If you own an iPad or iPad 2, you have to decide if you want to pay the "Apple tax" yet again for an improved model that weighs more than its predecessor. If not, then the weight issue might not be an issue at all, and you can enjoy the most advanced tablet available without worrying about what came before.


I was blown away to read the retina display delivers over 94% of the colors in the sRGB color space. That's pretty darn close to perfect!


----------

